# Does anyone have experience with the Kef LS50?



## Aiml3ss

Hi everyone,
   
  In a couple or so, I plan on purchasing passive speakers and an amp/dac to be used in the apartment I am moving into. I have my eyes on a couple speakers (B&W 685, CM1, Kef Q100, R100 and various others) as well as the Kef LS50. I'm just wondering if anyone has had the pleasure of listening to these and how they sound?
   
  My budget will probably be around $2,000 for speakers new/used and an amp. Right now, I am currently leaning towards the LS50's and a Peacetree Decca. However, I am also looking at a Rotel/B&W combo right now as well. 
   
  Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## blazer78

It would also depend on whether you are using the speakers entirely for a stereo music setup, or partially for HT use?
   
  I found that the B&W's have better synergy with warmer amps like marantz.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Strictly music. Won't be able to play them very loud since I am in an apartment but occasionally I will be able to sneak in a couple high DB sessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Would the Marantz/B&W combo give me a warm, relaxing sound? I'm looking for less analytical and more warmth that creates a very satisfying listening session.


----------



## yage

Have you also considered PSB or Paradigm? Speakers with a flat (neutral) response can be paired with a tube / tube hybrid amp for some of that midrange warmth. Coming out of CES, Rogue Audio will be offering a tube hybrid integrated amp, the Sphinx, (100 W / ch @ 8 ohms) for $1295. JoLida also makes affordable tube amps. You can also look to NAD for outstanding solid state performance for a reasonable price.
   
  Manufacturers that sell direct also give you a lot of bang for your buck - for $1k, you can get a near full-range floorstanding speaker from Axiom Audio for the same price as the KEF LS50. I've also read good things about Fluance loudspeakers (the XL7F in particular).
   
  Rogue Audio Sphinx
  http://rogueaudio.com/News.htm
  http://www.stereophile.com/content/rogue-audio-sphinx.
   
  JoLida
  http://www.jolida.com
   
  Axiom Audio
  http://www.axiomaudio.com
   
  Fluance XL7F
  http://www.fluance.com/products/XL.eng--8.html
  http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/fluance-xl7f
  http://www.soundstagehifi.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=474:fluance-xl7f-loudspeakers
   
   
  Good luck and happy listening!


----------



## Aiml3ss

Hey Yage,
   
  Thanks for the awesome response! 
   
  I have not looked into those companies you listed but I will certainly keep them on my ever-growing list! I have a NAD amp with my Onix Ref 1's that I absolutely love. Such a great little setup. 
   
  I'm now a bit at the crossroads when it comes to a bookshelf vs floor speaker. I will be moving into an apartment in under 6 months so I'm a little concerned about getting a floor speaker due to smaller room sizes. 
   
  Also, do you have any experience with Zu Audio? I've been reading some great things about there Omen floor and bookshelf speaker. Wonder how it compares to what you listed above..


----------



## yage

I've no experience with Zu Audio speakers, sorry. But after looking at the Omen bookshelf design, my guess is that they'll excel at jazz or chamber music - basically music in intimate settings. Since the full-range driver is asked to cover a very wide range of frequencies, you might find that pushing the volume or asking the speaker to reproduce a dynamic, full-range classical piece might result in a sound that's less clear than what you might find with something from Paradigm, PSB, or Axiom.
   
  I had a two-way floorstanding speaker in an apartment for years (Meadowlark Shearwater Hot Rod) and they sounded great.
   
  What NAD amp do you own?


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





yage said:


> I've no experience with Zu Audio speakers, sorry. But after looking at the Omen bookshelf design, my guess is that they'll excel at jazz or chamber music - basically music in intimate settings. Since the full-range driver is asked to cover a very wide range of frequencies, you might find that pushing the volume or asking the speaker to reproduce a dynamic, full-range classical piece might result in a sound that's less clear than what you might find with something from Paradigm, PSB, or Axiom.
> 
> I had a two-way floorstanding speaker in an apartment for years (Meadowlark Shearwater Hot Rod) and they sounded great.
> 
> What NAD amp do you own?


 
  Hey sorry for the late response.
   
  I believe what I have at the cabin is this: http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/C-372-Stereo-Integrated-Amplifier
   
  Looks identical to that, could be a bit smaller in terms of power. It's drives the Onix's perfectly fine. Great combo. 
   
  This is a pretty dumb question but from what I've read, I would get a better sound out of floorstanding compared to bookshelfs. Pros and cons of both? I'm leaning heavily towards getting floorstanding speakers... just need to make sure I have the right space for it!


----------



## yage

Not a dumb question at all!
   
  The primary pro for floorstanders is that you usually get more usable bass response, perhaps by a half to a full octave or so. This can be due to a variety of factors, but usually the manufacturer can use larger woofers / more drivers. For example, take the Axiom M22 and M50. The M22 is a stand-mounted monitor with a 1" tweeter and dual 5.25" woofers. The manufacturer specifies that its frequency response is 3 dB down @ 60 Hz. The M50 is a floorstanding speaker with a 1" tweeter and dual 6.5" woofers with a response that is 3 dB down @ 42 Hz. You also don't have to buy stands for a floorstanding speaker to place the tweeter at about ear height when seated at the listening position.
   
  Some folks may prefer a monitor because it offers a degree of midrange clarity that may be obscured by low-quality bass output from a similarly priced floorstanding speaker. Or their room acoustics demand that they separate the lower bass frequencies into a sub for a smoother response. Even a full range floorstanding loudspeaker can benefit from a subwoofer.


----------



## Gradofan2

I just bought the KEF LS50's, primarily for use in a condo, where I must be careful of the volume.  I haven't yet set them up, so I can't provide you any perspective of their sound.
   
  However, there is a YouTube video of a pair playing several tracks of music... and... you can get a pretty good idea of their sound, soundstage and imaging capabilities.  It's consistent with the reviews, which suggest they perform as well as multi-thousand dollar speakers.  I selected them over the smaller Maggies with the bass panels.  The reviews all report nothing really compares in the price range up to $2000+, and that they'll fill a smaller room with a life-like soundstage and image.  We'll see if my decision was right - but, I think, probably so.  At the very least, I'll have some of the best near-field speakers available.
   
  I'm going to supplement them with the KEF R400b sub to warm them up a bit, and add some weight to their sound.  That combo should give me a pretty close approximation of the KEF Blades ($30,000), for a relative pittance - same mid / treble driver, and similar bass drivers.    
   
  However, they do require some pretty hefty electronics to optimize their performance - they're pretty inefficient, with a sensitivity of only 85 db.  I think I'm going to drive them with the W4S STI-500 (250 watts / channel into 8ohms), which also gets superb reviews, which report it competes with the "big boys."  And... it will drive the Maggies quite well, if I later decide to switch.  While I've seen some reports of them doing pretty well with the Unison Research Set amp... I would stick with a 150+ watt solid state, or hybrid amp, at a minimum.  If I want to give them a bit of a tube sound, I'll use my tube line stage, or a tube buffer.  
   
  I'm hoping this will do the job until I have the space and privacy for my Maggies, LaHave's, Vapor Audio's, Evolution Acoustics, or Selah's... or... maybe... Emerald Physics CS3's (all real "giant-killers").


----------



## yage

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> However, there is a YouTube video of a pair playing several tracks of music... and... you can get a pretty good idea of their sound, soundstage and imaging capabilities.


 
   
  I've seen these types of videos before... but I can't understand how you can get an idea of their sound, soundstage, or imaging from a compressed audio / video stream played on different electronics. Can you share the link?


----------



## EddieE

I auditioned these at a local hifi shop, they look great in person and sound great too. I thought they were incredible for soundstage and imaging, really fast and responsive, excellent for mids and treble, perhaps a little pronounced in the upper bass (lower bass as you'd expect for a standmount rolls off). My issue with them was there was a slight metalic/grainy nature to the upper treble that I found jarring. Minor criticisms aside, I thought they were really good. Hope that helps.


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





aiml3ss said:


> Strictly music. Won't be able to play them very loud since I am in an apartment but occasionally I will be able to sneak in a couple high DB sessions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have found that to be the case with CM5 + vintage marantz amp. The tonality is very seductive, you just want to buy a therapist chair and lay back ^^


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





yage said:


> I've seen these types of videos before... but I can't understand how you can get an idea of their sound, soundstage, or imaging from a compressed audio / video stream played on different electronics. Can you share the link?


 
   
  Here ya go...
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwnjKWWfg_w


----------



## yage

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwnjKWWfg_w


 
  Sorry man, I still don't understand how you can tell anything about how the LS50 would sound from a YouTube video. It's a good quality clip for the most part, but I think an in-person demo is still required to really get handle on a loudspeaker's sonic characteristics.
   
  I've listened to the NAD M2 Direct Digital amp (the amp in the video) hooked up to PSB Synchrony Ones wired with Analysis Plus Big Silver Oval cables. I can tell you how that sounds. I'm guessing that a YouTube video of that setup wouldn't do it justice, though.


----------



## MoonUnit

I've been wanting to hear the LS50. If you haven't seen it, the author of Tube CAD wrote a fairly good blog post discussing his impressions of the LS50:
  http://www.tubecad.com/2012/10/blog0247.htm
   
  The Stereophile review is also worth reading... the off-axis measurements of the LS50 are ridiculously good, as is the spectral decay.


----------



## Yikes

The LS50's are amazing. I have ordered a pair (Back ordered until February sometime). The LS50's are very revealing, and require a good amp with at a minimum 50 watts/ch.

If your budget is $2000 including an amp the 50's are too expensive. $1500 + at least $180 for speaker stands. I got the Reference 3a speaker stands that sell for $350 pair. 

Pairing the LS50's with a $300 amp is doing a terrible disservice to the 50's


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





yikes said:


> The LS50's are amazing. I have ordered a pair (Back ordered until February sometime). The LS50's are very revealing, and require a good amp with at a minimum 50 watts/ch.
> 
> If your budget is $2000 including an amp the 50's are too expensive. $1500 + at least $180 for speaker stands. I got the Reference 3a speaker stands that sell for $350 pair.
> 
> Pairing the LS50's with a $300 amp is doing a terrible disservice to the 50's


 
   
  I was thinking about getting a peachtree amp to power the LS50's or whatever speaker I end up getting. That should do the trick eh?


----------



## anetode

I have a pair of the LS50s set up in my bedroom. It took some playing around to find an optimal position for them and the sound is still a little bright (lower treble). They're terrific speakers if used within their limits of volume and low-end extension. To solve the latter I crossed mine over to a sub at a highish 120hz to give them some breathing room. I wouldn't recommend them without a sub for the main listening rig, as the 5.25" outer ring, while an admirable effort, has too little extension and distorts audibly in the bass frequencies at loud volumes.


----------



## Yikes

I have a sub, but I'm of the belief that a subwoofers most important feature is it's OFF Switch.

Typical in room response has the 50's down 3 db at about 50 hz. If I decide to use my sub I would start with a crossover at about 60 hz, 120 seems a bit high, but if it works no worries.

A 120 hz crossover would be benificial for louder listening. At The Show they were playing at decent levels (estimated to be 88-92 db peak) with a 200 watt/ch Parasound amp. To my ears they were getting -3db in the 50 hz range. Quite satisfying with acoustic jazz, and no sub.

Definitely not a speaker for head bangers.


----------



## anetode

To be fair, most of the time I'm listening without the sub and at a low-to-moderate volume. It's only that if I didn't have access for 10% of the time to listen to loud, full bandwidth music then I would slowly asphyxiate.


----------



## Dissonant

Just went for my second audition of the LS50s with my dad. Fantastic mini-monitors that sound more like small floorstanders in terms of bass extension and scale, when set up well. Dynamics were not lacking at all for the levels and music I auditioned at. Overall soundstaging is up there with the very best, due to the supremely coherent coaxial design. The type of speakers where you could see where they were and still not be sure if the music was enamanting from them - they disappear. The crossover is also masterfully handled. I couldn't hear the existence of a crossover *at all*. They had a sense of immediacy, pace, speed and rhythm that is basically as good as it gets with multi-way speakers. Just short of planars, crossoverless full-rangers and electrostats, but a more balanced presentation. Great build quality (though made in China) and smart design. Truly a state-of-the-art mini-monitor. Similar offerings from Quadral and Neat paled in comparison IME. A future classic, IMO.
   
  BTW, there's a KEF showroom here (opened by KEF themselves), and word is the LS50s are not limited editon, but limited production. Production (not sure if sale applies too) will end on the 51st Anniversary of KEF this year. Meanwhile, they will churn out as many LS50s as possible, so do take your time to weigh your options and audition it if possible. 
   
  Overall, a great buy. I wouldn't worry too much about stretching your budget though. The LS50s are relatively unfussy about stands. Hell, KEF themselves placed it on top of a Q900 during my audition. Cheap and good stands from the likes of Atacama, filled with sand or something would do the trick. Also, whilst the LS50s are super-revealing of upstream components, you don't feel like they limit the LS50s in any way. The showroom I was in literally demo'd the LS50s on the entry level NAD integrated (C 370, I think), and it still handily bested anything new at its price range, provided you use it in a small to medium-sized room.


----------



## LifeAspect

Anyone knows if a roksan kandy K2 can amp them properly enough? Atm I use this amp together with b&w 685s and when I asked a "local" audio store, they say they wouldn't drive the ls50's. I just can't believe that a 860+€ amplifier isn't capable enough to drive these.
   
  Anyone knows?


----------



## EddieE

They were talking rubbish. The hifi shop I auditioned them in had them hooked up to a k2, they sounded great. I'd think either Kandy ( have a KA1 myself) would more than enough for these, and they could be powered fine by much less powerful amps.


----------



## Yikes

You guys do realize that how much an amp cost has little bearing on how powerful it might be?

The LS50's are relatively inefficient. There is a reason they show them with 200 watt/ch amps at shows.

That being said, if you have a small room, and you tend to listen at moderate levels you might get by with 20-25 watts/ch. lets be real if you frequently try to push the SPL'S above the mid to high 90's you should consider a different speaker.

If on the other hand you usually listen in the mid to upper 80 db range then you could possibly get by with even a NAD 326BEE. Which is what I use for my Desktop Office System. If I decide that the LS50's don't belong in my big rig they may be relegated to my Bedroom system (amped by a 200 watt/ch Rotel) or the NAD in my office, or maybe even my office at work. 

The fact that I am buying them says they are good, where they end up will be driven by exactly how good


----------



## Dissonant

Quote: 





yikes said:


> You guys do realize that how much an amp cost has little bearing on how powerful it might be?
> 
> The LS50's are relatively inefficient. There is a reason they show them with 200 watt/ch amps at shows.
> 
> ...


 
  This. Works well with NADs(even the entry-level ones), just a little bright at first. Once my ears adapted it was a love story through and through. I can only hope I clear all the miscellaneous speakers with enough takings to place the deposit for the LS50s before they run out of stock...


----------



## EddieE

If you actually read the response I gave, it has nothing to do with the cost of the amp. *I've actually listened to these exact speakers on the exact amp the guy is talking about - *it could reach "way too loud" volumes using little of the Kandy's range. The K2 delivers 137w into 8 ohms, 199wpc into 4 ohms - it is more than a match for the LS50.
   
  KEF states amp requirement as 25-100wpc, and while they might struggle with a 25wpc amp, they absolutely do not require a 200wpc amp for any room short of a banquet hall. 
   
  You're focusing on the wrong things here.
   
  The LS50 might have relatively low sensitivity, but they are also not being very accurate with their nominal 8ohm rating. If you look at sterophile's measurements you will see that they are closer to 5-6 ohm for most of the treble, 4 ohm at points in the bass and lower mid range. There are three peaks topping at 12ohm, 13ohm and one off the chart, but they are speakers that draw relatively high current. 
   
  Short of weedy amps, you should think more about current delivery than just wattage. It's much more important that the amp you chose is comfortable managing a 4 ohm load. I wouldn't worry too much about the amp being a renowned master of low impedance, but would avoid pairing them with a cheap receiver, regardless of what voltage it can churn into an easy 8 ohm load. If the amp doesn't quote a 4 ohm rating in its marketing materials, avoid it for sure.


----------



## anetode

Incidentally the K2 is the amp I'm currently using with them right now. Over the past four years the Roksan has never failed to deliver enough volume through three different monitors (85-88 db sensitivities). If you push 200w through the LS50s they'll distort to all hell anyway.


----------



## EddieE

The Roksan Kandys are great amps for the money. I have a Kandy KA1 Liii, and assumed I'd have to upgrade quickly when I got my super hungry Magnepan MMG, surprisingly they do a very capable job with them, so I'm in no hurry now.


----------



## LifeAspect

thanks for the replies guys..got me a bit worried. Not that my b&w 685 are bad speakers, but the KEF LS50 do look like a step up from these.


----------



## Aiml3ss

lifeaspect said:


> thanks for the replies guys..got me a bit worried. Not that my b&w 685 are bad speakers, but the KEF LS50 do look like a step up from these.




If you end up parting with the 685's, I'd be interested.


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





aiml3ss said:


> If you end up parting with the 685's, I'd be interested.


 
  Don't think my parents kept the original boxes and I bet my dad would be really interested in these lol. So I doubt I can ship them.
  That and I am getting the V800 DAC first :3.


----------



## Currawong

I auditioned them with a Luxman integrated amp last year. They were properly set up so the sound was excellent. I didn't try anything loud or demanding though, so I can't say anything about bass performance. My impression was of a KEF idea of a Harbeth. I honestly liked them better than the more expensive 7ES3s I tried and felt they were equally critically revealing of the quality of the source being used. The idea of not having to always be in the perfect position to get a stereo image was also appealing. I am tempted to get a pair, but then I'd have to consider an integrated and/or power amp, which is a PITA.


----------



## yage

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I am tempted to get a pair, but then I'd have to consider an integrated and/or power amp, which is a PITA.


 
   
  How is an integrated amp a PITA?


----------



## zachchen1996

yage said:


> How is an integrated amp a PITA?




So many choices! Currently have a headache choosing between getting the kef ls50s and the emotiva stealth 8 monitors.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> Don't think my parents kept the original boxes and I bet my dad would be really interested in these lol. So I doubt I can ship them.
> That and I am getting the V800 DAC first :3.


 
   
  If he refuses, I can do without the original boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm in no rush to buy the LS50's albeit ANY speaker right now so IF your family doesn't take it shoot me a PM.


----------



## yage

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> So many choices! Currently have a headache choosing between getting the kef ls50s and the emotiva stealth 8 monitors.


 
   

 Do you already have an integrated amp?


----------



## zachchen1996

yage said:


> Do you already have an integrated amp?




Nope, but I will have to get one if I decide on getting the ls50s over the stealth 8s, I listened to the ls50s and was very impressed (with my limited experience with speakers XD) the soundstage was spectacularly large considering how small those speakers are!


----------



## antskip

I have recently got hold of the KF LS50's, after many wonderful years of listening to mostly classical music through now 15yr-old B&W D601's, powered by a R-811RDS Onkyo amp of the same vintage (soon to be replaced by a Rega Brio-R integrated amp and Rega Apollo-R cd player). The B&W's were mellow, "soft", even melancholic, forgiving - the LS50's are bright, "brilliant", unforgiving. For a while I missed the universally forgiving, sweet, tolerant, easy-to-listen-to musical sessions of my B&W's. But each time I have returned to them I quickly switched back again - I missed the brilliance, brutal transparency and wondrous separation of the KEF LS50's. After several weeks of not-quite-easy-listening with the LS50's, I finally thought to replace the old and cheap interconnects. That did the trick! The LS50's have finally emerged in all their glory and musicality too! As wonderful, as good and more as so many reviewers say they are. But they do expose problems with one's other components. and yes, do need a new amp and source....!-see above


----------



## yage

Quote: 





antskip said:


> I have recently got hold of the KF LS50's, after many wonderful years of listening to mostly classical music (mostlly lieder- Schubert, Schumann, Mahler; 60% not recent performances) through now 15 yr old B&W D601's, powered by a R-811RDS Onkyo amp of the same vintage (soon to be replaced by a NAD 326BEE?). The LS50 is, after the DM601, amazingly detailed, but at the price of not-so-easy listening.


 
   
  My guess is that you're hearing the limits of your amp and/or source. Might be time for an upgrade. The NAD would be a good start...


----------



## Currawong

It's very tempting to get the new Decware Tori as there is a 4-8 Ohm version of the amp that might be suited to these. Mind you, I liked their brutal honesty with the Luxman. I have no problems getting excellent results from digital. I'd be flying blind with the amp, but at least it offers some ability to tune it to the speakers, which might work.


----------



## yage

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Mind you, I liked their brutal honesty with the Luxman.


 

 Brutal honesty can get tiring after a while. (Axiom Audio and Thiel speakers can exhibit this quality as their tweeters are not very forgiving.) I generally prefer a sound that's non-fatiguing and musical... but there you go. The Decware amp looks nice. You might want to consider Rogue Audio too for reasonably priced tube gear. I've listened to their Tempest integrated (now discontinued) and it sounds great - very smooth and balanced. The Cronus Magnum seems to be well-regarded and is priced right around the Decware Tori. Their (new) Sphinx integrated combines an tube input stage with a Class D output stage and is a thousand less. However, a quick check on their website indicates they have no dealer in Japan, but ironically, one in Australia...
   
  http://www.rogueaudio.com


----------



## gattari

I use the ls 50 with marantz pm ki pearl lite (8004 in USA) and I like very mutch their sound.
I had the opportunity to listen this speaker in my set up with the naim nait 5i.
I prefer these baby with the pearl lite amp by far.
Anyway the ls 50 are simply spectacular for the price.
Ciao


----------



## blazer78

I have to agree, the KI pearl series from marantz is fantastic, detailed yet retains their characteristic sonic signature and is very easy to listen to. Has that warm laid back sound (or as I like to say, listening on a therapist chair)


----------



## Destroysall

The KEF LS50 seems like a wonderful pair. However, consider that you can get a used set of B&W Nautilus 805 loudspeakers for roughly the same price. Paired with either a Rotel or an old vintage Marantz stereo receiver, it could make for a very nice setup.
   
  Destroysall


----------



## techblogpool

Hey there. I was at the same place as you a while ago, searching for a similar speaker, within the same budget. I had a listen to the LS 50 and I was so amazed, I just had to bring that "sound" home. Actually, I did not even get to listening to the Qs and Rs!!! I made an unboxing video recently:
   




   
  One other speaker I was considering was the Dynaudio 2/7, so maybe you may try that one too.


----------



## blazer78

nice unboxing video! gotta love that dual cone speaker =)


----------



## LifeAspect

getting a pair tomorrow, hopefully my kandy k2 will make them shine


----------



## Bones13

Getting some home audio installed in a couple of weeks.  My installer has chosen the LS50s for my den.  They will be matched with a sub, and do double duty as left and right for the 4.1 system with the TV in that room, as well as room sound via the Sonos.
   
  They are small speakers as you have seen, and while my installer likes the Golden Ear products for bang for the buck, he chose the KEF speakers for the cabinet loading that will be present for these speakers.
   
  I probably will try them at least once in my man cave system with my 35 watt amp, but that room is small, and I will have to gimmick some stands.  The audio installer does not get to mess with my man cave system, which will be based on a BHSE/SR009, whenever that happens.


----------



## LifeAspect

got the LS50s, traded them in with a guy who was selling of his audio gear and needed back up speakers for a couple of months (so I "sold" him my b&w685s).
   
  Amazing speakers and in every aspect better than the bowers, they also sound really good with my roksan kandy k2, although I want my new DAC already .
   
  ATM, very content with it though ^^


----------



## Gradofan2

Yes... finally got them set up and playing... and... they are fantastic speakers in all respects!
   
  Great soundstage and imaging - they just disappear in a wall of sound.  Pretty amazing, really!
   
  And... they do have lots of bass - certainly, enough for an apt / condo, where you must be careful of your neighbors.  
   
  They're mids are superb and their highs are not hot, or bright at all - very balanced.  
   
  I've got them set up on VTI stands about 30" from the rear wall, slightly toed in towards the seating with the port plugs out.  Though, I can't tell a big difference whether the plugs are in, or out.  Maybe a slight bit less bass with them in.  I'm driving them with the Class D Audio SDS 470C amp (300 watts / channel - 8 ohms), and the Burson Soloist preamp, using my iPod Touch 4 docked in the Pure i20 dock as the source (Apple Lossless files).  I'm also using the BJC Belden speaker cable, and some Tweak Geek Cryo Silver interconnects.  I'll give 'em a try with my Monarchy M24 Tube DAC / Line Stage a little later tonight, or tomorrow... and... maybe some DIY Magnet Wire cables ("Anti-Cables").  
   
  But... the bottom line is... they're superb.  Some of my friends say they think they sound better than the Maggie 3.7's, when teamed with the KEF R400b sub.  I don't know whether they really need a sub - they're bass is pretty substantial.   And... they really do sound like the You Tube Videos, which gives you a good sense of their balance and imaging.  
   
  The reviews are all accurate - these really are "Giant Killers."
   
  Anyway... you'll be very pleased, if you get a pair.


----------



## yage

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> And... they really do sound like the You Tube Videos, which gives you a good sense of their balance and imaging.


 
   
  Wow. Maybe you should convert your Apple Lossless files to AAC and save on space, since that's pretty much the equivalent sound quality you get from a YouTube video... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But I'm glad the KEF's sound great!


----------



## Yikes

I'll be getting my LS50's tomorrow. Then for the next week playing in a closet non-stop, break-in is a bitch


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> But... the bottom line is... they're superb.  Some of my friends say they think they sound better than the Maggie 3.7's, when teamed with the KEF R400b sub.  I don't know whether they really need a sub - they're bass is pretty substantial.   And... they really do sound like the You Tube Videos, which gives you a good sense of their balance and imaging.
> 
> The reviews are all accurate - these really are "Giant Killers."
> 
> Anyway... you'll be very pleased, if you get a pair.


 
   
  I checked these out when upgrading my speakers and although they were very good, very, very good, they did not best the Maggie MMGs, which I ended up with, so not sure they would sound better than the 3.7 - that said its obviously all a matter of taste.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> I checked these out when upgrading my speakers and although they were very good, very, very good, they did not best the Maggie MMGs, which I ended up with, so not sure they would sound better than the 3.7 - that said its obviously all a matter of taste.


 
   
  Yeah... I would tend to agree... it seems almost too much to believe that they can best the 3.7's.  
   
  But... I also have learned the LS50's must be properly set up in the right room, with the right electronics, positioned properly, etc. etc. to sound up to their real potential.  Most audio shops don't take the time to set them up properly... and... have no motivation to do so - since they truly are "Giant Killers" when set up right.  They'd loose lots of "high-end" sales if they set them up properly - which is why they don't.  By the way... they seldom properly set up Maggies, for the same reason.  Either that... or... they're too ignorant, or lazy.
   
  After refining their set up... I can only exclaim... WOW - they sound phenomenal - way better than the MG IIIA's I had.  I'm now driving them with my Monarchy M24 Tube DAC & Tube Line Stage, into my Class D Audio SDS 470C amp - simply a superb combo (more "Giant Killers")!
   
  The sound just appears out of the air as the speakers totally disappear, and it is all very well balanced - very much like the musicians are right there in the room.  
   
  I would add that you really must have a DSPeaker Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core to "tune them" properly - eliminate the room anomalies and resonances... and... maybe adapt for poor recordings.  With that, and the rest of my set up, they sound like the best headphones available... but... with a real, life-like soundstage and image.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





yage said:


> Wow. Maybe you should convert your Apple Lossless files to AAC and save on space, since that's pretty much the equivalent sound quality you get from a YouTube video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah... there is very little difference that I can discern between the two.  I've tested the sound of the formats from WAV to Apple Lossless to AAC... and... there is no difference, until I get to AAC, where I can tell just a very slight difference (slightly less extension, detail, resolution, etc.) - enough that I think I'll stick to Apple Lossless, or it's equivalent (FLAC).  I don't need to store that many CD's on my iPOD's - I've got both a 32 and 64 gb Touch 4, which should be more than enough space for me.  When I need more, I'll just get another iPOD... or... by then maybe the price of SSD's will have come down to the point I can get one system with more space on it.   
   
  As far as the You Tube Videos... they do give you a good sense of the sound qualities of various speakers - albeit you have to apply a bit of "interpolation" to make judgements about them.  And... I suppose... the sound is relative to other videos of other speakers and their respective sound qualities.  You then must make a bit of an "interpolation" or "projection" to their relative sound in your setting.  It sounds difficult, but it's really not.  And I can tell you the LS50 videos (one in particular) gives you a very good sense of what their "scaled up" sound is in your own setting.  
   
  As good as the LS50's sound in that You Tube video (again... applying some "intepolation"), you really need to look up the 2 You Tube videos of the Maggie 1.6's - they're in a lab room with a orange and white tiled floor - if you want to hear a great set of speakers with a truly life-like sound.  That's how they must be set up to sound like "the real thing" - a very lively room, set in the middle of the room.  It also looks like he's driving them with some "big iron," which is also required - whether they're MMG's, or 20.7's - to realize a "life-like image and soundstage" - but, when you do, there is very little that competes with them (though you may need to ad the DMW bass panels, or good sub).  While the LS50's in my set up do sound phenomenal (very life-like in all respects) - those 1.6's in that video, I'm sure eclipse them by far.   And... when I get the room for them... that's likely what I'll have, the 1.7's, or 3.7's, but properly set up (as in the video).    Though... the LS50's do sound superb - it may be a close call.


----------



## krencey

Hey there. I tried at home some Lana Del Rey A/B comparison, flac vs MP3 320kbps and to my ears the MP3 was pretty horrible, the instruments and samples were blended into an indistinguishable mix of annoying sounds. Flac was much clearer, her voice also came through in a clearer way.


----------



## john57

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> So many choices! Currently have a headache choosing between getting the kef ls50s and the emotiva stealth 8 monitors.


 
  [size=medium]I have heard the Q300 but settle with the Equator D5 since I wanted to use a tube pre-amp and did not want to deal with additional power amp to drive the Kef's. [/size]
  [size=medium]I still find that the Kef’s have a bit more transparent  open sound. The Equator has a fuller, more mellow midrange. I have getting a second set of monitors, the Emotiva Airmotiv 6's since the emotiva stealth 8 monitors are too big for my needs. If you like to read about my review of the emotiva Airmotiv 6's let me know.[/size]


----------



## Somnambulist

Probably going to get a matched front three of these to go with an Anthem MX 300 AVR and BK Monolith sub - DIY'ing omni rears for that 5.1 goodness... better start saving lol. The LS50's are cool because several resellers in the UK offer them in 3's and 5's which makes a change and means I can get an identical set across the front.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





krencey said:


> Hey there. I tried at home some Lana Del Rey A/B comparison, flac vs MP3 320kbps and to my ears the MP3 was pretty horrible, the instruments and samples were blended into an indistinguishable mix of annoying sounds. Flac was much clearer, her voice also came through in a clearer way.


 
   
  Yeah... you want to stick with WAV, FLAC / ALAC for CD quality resolution.


----------



## Gradofan2

[size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Right now... the sound I'm getting from this set up is "stupendous!"  Don't think it can get any / much better - certainly not for less than 10X the price![/size][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Using the Sony  XA5400ES SACD/CDP (the best there is), into the Anti-Mode 2.0 as a pre and DSP to eliminate the "room boom," into a tube buffer, into the Class D Audio amp into the LS50's and R400b produces real "you are there" sound.  Incredible detail, resolution, tone, tenure, texture, stage, image, bass, mids and treble... etc., etc...  [/size][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]An XLR interconnect seems to add detail, air and soundstage.[/size][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Hard to believe... really... [/size][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Like Grado PS1000's driven by the Bryston BHP-1... but... with a lifelike soundstage.[/size][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]And just an incredible value![/size][/size]


----------



## Chewie

I purchased some LS50s at Christmas along with a Cyrus Streamline 2 Network Player for use as a second system for bedroom or office and was blown away by them from the start.  I benched them against PMC Twenty 21's which are quite a jump in price.  The PMCs had better separation which was to be expected with improvements in both drivers and crossover but they also sounded too clinical for my liking.  I could have walked away with either but the LS50s won on their musicality and timing, they also produce a fair bit of bass for bookshelf speakers. I listen to a broad range of music from classical to electronica, film scores and rock & pop and this system extracts subtle details in my FLAC files that I didn't realise were there on the original CD.  If you are familiar with KEF's UniQ driver technology, they are quite an improvement over previous generations as I have some 12 year old KEF Reference speakers to compare to, the LS50s detail and separation is vastly improved over these huge floorstanders, though the later still wins on the scale of its soundstage . Given the amount of praise they have received from the Hi-Fi press you could probably just buy them without auditioning, and are superior to all the other speakers you have shortlisted as I also considered them at the time, they also partner very well with my Cyrus network player.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Right now... the sound I'm getting from this set up is "stupendous!"  Don't think it can get any / much better - certainly not for less than 10X the price![/size][/size]
> [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
> [size=13.333333969116211px] [size=medium]Using the Sony  XA5400ES SACD/CDP (the best there is), into the Anti-Mode 2.0 as a pre and DSP to eliminate the "room boom," into a tube buffer, into the Class D Audio amp into the LS50's and R400b produces real "you are there" sound.  Incredible detail, resolution, tone, tenure, texture, stage, image, bass, mids and treble... etc., etc...  [/size][/size]
> [size=13.333333969116211px]  [/size]
> ...


 
   
And... even better... if you want an absolutely huge, life-like soundstage, with excellent resolution and precise imaging (a wall of sound) - even outside the focal seating position - just set them up on stands about 4' from the walls, about 12'+ apart, toed in a bit (maybe 15+ degrees), and aimed up a bit (rake position of about 10+ degrees)!  You'll think the musicians are in the room with you - very much like Maggies, or other high-end floor-standing, dipole or open baffle speakers.  
   
These are not "bookshelf" or "desktop" speakers (I repeat... not bookshelf or desktop speakers) in any respect - they are room filling monitors, which don't come into their own sound, until they're out in the middle of the room, where their dipole design can fully bloom!


----------



## Somnambulist

It's nice to see them getting so much praise. I'm pretty much set on 5 of these and a BK sub for my 5.1 set up - movies, TV, games, and obviously music performance BDs/DVDs, I guess some 2 channel stuff too... my wallet is not pleased!


----------



## k3oxkjo

My LS50 review:
   
http://theaudiolog.com/2012/09/28/kef-ls50-loudspeakers-a-bow-to-the-past-and-a-nod-to-the-future-part-1/


----------



## wgb113

Going to audition these tomorrow.  Considering pairing them with the Parasound Halo A23.  I'm interested to see if they're twice as good as my current setup, a pair of Dynaudio BM5A MKIIs.
   
  Bill


----------



## djvitamind

I purchased the LS50's back in October of last year after I heard them at RMAF. This was the room I was in:
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/kefls50.jpg
   
  I was blown away on how good they sounded. I was going crazy as we sold our house shortly after and the box was unopened until the first week of March last month.
  I've paired them up with the following:
  
  Audiolab 8200AP Pre Amp
  Audiolab M-DAC
  Yamaha CD-S1000 SACD Player
JoLida JD1501P Tube Power Amplifier
Jolida JD9 Tube Phono Stage
Pioneer N-50 Network Player
Clearaudio Concept Turntable
   
  I've never enjoyed music like this before. I also have a REL T2 Sub still in the box but don't feel it is needed with this setup plus I live in an loft complex and don't want to fill the neighbors with sound.
   
  I agree 100% with what Gradofan2 has to say in regards to "...an absolutely huge, life-like soundstage, with excellent resolution and precise imaging".
   
  Here is my current setup: http://instagram.com/p/XJMAqKvXrD/


----------



## bobbybrugall

See next reviw...edited...


----------



## bobbybrugall

I just bought these based on the stereophile review, sight and sound unseen. Was looking for a more neutral sounding monitor for my home office, not a big room. 10'X15', very bright room acoustically speaking. Had a pair of Focal Electra 907 Be's, 25th anniversary edition in the room before, with a sunfire 1000W 8" sub. I had been seduced by the near ribbon like sound of the focal beryllium tweeter, as I was used to my Newform Ribbon sound and wanted similar level of speed in the HF, but in a much smaller and a much better WAF, given it's on the main floor. Was quite happy with them, beautiful imaging, transparency, a great speaker....but after a fews years my ears hurt...close proximity listening in a bright room, with an unrelenting speaker was just too much. I have started listenin gto more vinyl, and on poorer recordings they were unbearable. Probably accurate but music I liked I could not listen to (e.g. Leon Russell, Dave Mason, Stephen Stills late 60's early 70's era stuff I found at a local used record shop recently).
   
  So I listened to a few alternatives, dynaudio focus, psb synchrony2, pmc 21 (? maybe model number is wrong, but small monitor). All were quite good, but significantly more expensive than the KEF and none really blew me away...so I thought what the heck at $1,500 and given the glowing reviews, how could I go wrong with the KEF. Worst comes to worse they could make good bedroom speakers.
   
  First off, when they were delivered and picked them up from the courier room, I was surprised at the weight for such a small package. Hmmm...can't be a bad sign. Got them home and unboxed them. Beautiful high gloss finish, very advanced looking drivers, look fit the offce room perfectly. Knocking on the cabinet with your knuckles produces the deadest, most solid clunk I have ever experienced with a speaker, These are solid cabinets, just as solid as the Focals which were about 2X the price.
   
  First couple of CD's I played (Wilco, Los Lobos, Neil Young etc) showed the promise of what they could become, but were not quite there. Sounded a bit compressed, harsh (but less so than the Focals), but good extension for such a small speaker (if a little loose in the bottom end). Mid range- vocals, piano, gave me a hint of what they could do though. Midrange had great detail while still smooth, sibilance was not nearly as pronounced as my Focals, or any of the other speakers I had auditioned.
   
  So I played them 7/24 for a couple of days, facing each other to cancel the bass an not dirve everyone in the house crazy. Sat down for a detailed listening session again and...WOW. Midrange got even better. Detail improved significantly, as good or better than the FOCALs, but without the hardness. After fiddling wiht the subwoofer settings and not finding something that really worked, I turned it off and listened again. The extension out of that little mid/bass is astounding, with phenomenal definition. I moved the subwoofer (along with the Focals) into another room where I listen less frequently/critically. If you have a huge room or listen to a lot of organ music maybe you need a sub, but otherwise, forget about it. Led Zeppelin even sounded full and you feel the real power of Bonham, better than the focal/sunfire combo before. And cranking them to very high levels is no problem at all.
   
  Just now I skipped through a bunch of songs off my music server - AC/DC, (the bells at the beginning of Hells Bells sound like they are in your room), Beck (Sea Change), Calexico (horns sounded amazingly detailed without hurting the ears), Cowboy Junkies, Mile Davis, Dire Straits, Jeff Beck's Guitar shop, Joe Jackson Body and Soul, Laurie Anderson/Peter Gabriel, Zeppelin, Los Lobos (Kiko and hte Lavender Moon sounds particularly incredible), Nick Drake, P.J Harvey, Radiohead (There There was the best I've every heard it by a mile, great definiton), Soul Coughing, The Verve, Tori Amos etc., etc. Everything you throw at them sounds fabulous, natural, full and non fatiguing. Only slightly negative thing I would say is the imaging wasn't quite as broad and pinpoint as my Focals. But who knows, maybe that will continue to improve as I've only had them for a week. 
   
  Was a tiny bit apprehensive at buying online even after the reviews, but not an ounce of regret. Way better than I imagined. 
   
  All in all, an unbelieveable value.


----------



## wgb113

My experience (I picked up a pair) has been different in some ways. Coming from the active Dynaudios the KEFs seemed bright and harsh right out of the box. Not sure if it's a tipped up treble or simply a more accurate one combined with the difference in bass extension that the Dyns were capable of. Bad copies of vinyl were hard to listen to with all of the ticks and pops and overly compressed recordings sounded terrible where they were at least listenable through the Dyns.

After a few weeks with them now I'm loving everything they do well. The midrange is the best I've ever heard and soundstage and imaging are great for a speaker this size. Good recordings shine, begging to be played at reference levels. Poor recordings can't hide and I find myself reducing the volume when they come on (another reason I need that new DAC2 HGC - the remote!)

The bass I'm still trying to get my head around. On most recordings it's well sorted to about the middle of the second octave, giving you a hint of what lies beneath, but as they approach 40Hz the levels seem to be lacking in heft. I've experimented with placement, moving them so that the rear of the cabinet was only 24" from the wall, and while there seemed to be more bass, it wasn't very well defined and the soundstage collapsed to 2D. Back out into the room they went and I grabbed an 8" sub to try to blend. I'm limited to a 3' x 3' area in the two front corners so I tried the one furthest from the turntable. My hope was that I'd blend them so that the aural hint the KEFs were giving me below 80Hz handed off to the visceral weight of the sub, giving me nice extension into the mid 30s. I couldn't accomplish that, it was a muddy mess.

So I broke out the Rives Test CD2 and the RS meter it's calibrated for. With an 80dB reference at 1kHz I'm hitting a -3dB level at 200Hz that dips to -17dB at 80Hz but goes back to -5dB before disappearing below 40Hz. This must be what I'm hearing so I'm not sure where to go from here. The speakers and chair are positioned according to the rule of thirds and I have SuperChunks installed in the front two corners and soffit traps around the entire wall/ceiling junction. Maybe I need to experiment more with a sub and potentially add a second or tweak it with EQ.

I'm going to swap the Dyns back in today to do some listening and measuring before deciding which to keep. Currently I'm leaning towards the KEFs because I think I can get the low end sorted but we'll see after listening to the Dyns again for a few days.

Bill


----------



## yage

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> So I broke out the Rives Test CD2 and the RS meter it's calibrated for. With an 80dB reference at 1kHz I'm hitting a -3dB level at 200Hz that dips to -17dB at 80Hz but goes back to -5dB before disappearing below 40Hz. This must be what I'm hearing so I'm not sure where to go from here. The speakers and chair are positioned according to the rule of thirds and I have SuperChunks installed in the front two corners and soffit traps around the entire wall/ceiling junction. Maybe I need to experiment more with a sub and potentially add a second or tweak it with EQ.


 
   
  Can you easily take out the traps? I would start with a clean slate first to plot in-room frequency response. I've got the Rives CD and the RS SPL meter as well, but I've found that the reflections (or perhaps, my ear/brain) actually tend to fill in the 'missing' frequencies that the meter measures.
   
  Have you tried moving the KEF's closer to the rear wall to reinforce the bass? From Stereophile's frequency response graphs, the -6 dB point is about 40 Hz, so I wouldn't expect any usable output in the lower octaves past that.
   
   
  http://www.stereophile.com/content/kef-ls50-anniversary-model-loudspeaker-measurements


----------



## Aiml3ss

OP here. Sorry to bump an older thread but I finally graduated from university and now have my first full time job. In a couple of paychecks I will be pulling the trigger on the LS50's. 

However, I do not have my amp since my father purchased it from me to use at the cabin. I've been looking into the emotive mini-x as a basic amp to power the ls50's. The specs seem to fit perfectly but is spending $250 on an amp for $1500 speakers a disservice? I'm not trying to spend buttloads on an amp but I don't want to go cheap as well. 

Would anyone recommend a decent amp to make these babies sing? Used or new is fine by me.


----------



## wgb113

Not sure it's going to be powerful enough to make the LS50s sing. They spend a lot of time down in the 4-6 ohm range and are on the low end of efficiency.

I'd maybe look for an NAD C270 or similar that's used but in nice shape.

Bill


----------



## yage

aiml3ss said:


> I've been looking into the emotive mini-x as a basic amp to power the ls50's. The specs seem to fit perfectly but is spending $250 on an amp for $1500 speakers a disservice? I'm not trying to spend buttloads on an amp but I don't want to go cheap as well.




Emotiva seems to be well regarded, though I haven't heard any of their gear, personally. If you can stand the possible fan noise (since it seems they can't rely on passive cooling in this particular amp), then it's probably a good choice - just listen at sane volumes. However, I would definitely save up for better electronics to match up with the LS50s.


----------



## blazer78

Yes, it is a disservice


----------



## Aiml3ss

blazer78 said:


> Yes, it is a disservice




I'm starting to get that feeling 

I loved my NAD amp and it seemed to pair really well with my Onix ref 1's. I could go down that route again...

Peachtree Audio is intriguing but I doubt I could get a used one under a grand. 

Too many choices out there! :rolleyes:


----------



## anetode

You can find the Yamaha A-S500 for about tree fiddy online.


----------



## Aiml3ss

anetode said:


> You can find the Yamaha A-S500 for about tree fiddy online.




"God Dammit Loch Ness Monster, I ain’t gonna give you no tree fiddy!"

Thanks for the suggestion. Amp looks like its highly regarded.


----------



## yage

aiml3ss said:


> "God Dammit Loch Ness Monster, I ain’t gonna give you no tree fiddy!"
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Amp looks like its highly regarded.




Marantz PM 5003 was also well-reviewed in Stereophile

http://www.stereophile.com/integratedamps/marantz_pm5003_integrated_amplifier


----------



## blazer78

Marantz make some great amps, the nice warm house sound. PM6004 and 7004 would be my picks.
   
  Or go for the Rega Brio R =P


----------



## wgb113

I'm considering a switch from my Benchmark DAC2/Parasound A23 combo to an NAD C390DD for easier subwoofer integration.

Bill


----------



## blazer78

Most good active hi-fi subwoofers allow you to connect speaker level in. An amp with dedicated subwoofer output is great, but it is another circuit in the middle of the signal path ^^


----------



## Aiml3ss

Those Marantz seem pretty nice thanks!

Does anyone have ant experience with the Cambridge Audio Azur 351 series? I'm trying to get the very best integrated amp for under $600. I still think I should try to get a used NAD for that price.


----------



## Jodet

Quote: 





blazer78 said:


> Marantz make some great amps, the nice warm house sound. PM6004 and 7004 would be my picks.
> 
> Or go for the Rega Brio R =P


 
   
  I use a Marantz AVR to run my LS-50's - it's a very nice combination.


----------



## Jodet

I usually use my LS-50's in my Home theater.
   
  This morning I moved them up to the two-channel setup (and put my Quad 57's in the closet for now).
   
  I'm pretty amazed at how good these are with a SOTA tt, Marantz SACD and a Heed amp.  
   
  I've been listening to music all day and can't stop.   Everything sounds AMAZING.   Best so far - the new Daft Punk on vinyl. 
   
   
  PS:  I also own P3ESR's and really like them.   The LS-50's are absolutely in the same league as the Harbeths and better in some ways.


----------



## blazer78

Are your LS-50's on stands?


----------



## Jodet

Skylan two-posters. 
   
http://www.skylanstands.com


----------



## Somnambulist

Kef are doing a floorstanding version, the rumour mill says.


----------



## Jodet

Part of the reason this is so good is that it's a monitor.   I can't imagine a tower version being anything but 'not as good'.  
   
  I did hear the '50th Anniversary edition' will be replaced at the end of the year with another version.   I would think that would be cosmetic only but who knows.


----------



## Somnambulist

Well, it's the enclosure and the drivers that are so good - if there's one area it's lacking it's that it's not as full range as larger monitors (or floorstanders for that matter) and doesn't pretend to try. When I get mine they'd be used in an home theatre set-up so the sub would take care of the bottom, but for 2 channel it wouldn't hurt to have a version that can dig deeper.


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





jodet said:


> Skylan two-posters.
> 
> http://www.skylanstands.com


 
   
  Nice setup!


----------



## Currawong

I am thinking of buying the demo pair from a lcoal shop and building a pair of NCore amps for them. Only problem is I can't get them far enough from the wall to be ideal. I'd have to plug the rear ports.


----------



## vicjohn

Hi,
   
  Long time no contact you...
   
  Well more than 3~4 friends using LS50 and they told me...
   
  1. No1 speaker for small room
  1. No1 speaker under $2000.
   

   
   
   
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ko&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.naver.com%2Fcayin%3FRedirect%3DLog%26logNo%3D110164166512
   
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ko&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgonggamgear.tistory.com%2F37
   
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ko&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.daum.net%2Fcool2848%2F15829769


----------



## Hi Rez

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I am thinking of buying the demo pair from a lcoal shop and building a pair of NCore amps for them. Only problem is I can't get them far enough from the wall to be ideal. I'd have to plug the rear ports.


 
  A friend bought these recently and I was able to hear them at his house.  He has a decent source and amplification, and even though the speakers weren't ideally positioned in the room, they were still impressive.  Went deeper than I would expect for a small speaker.  I would love to hear them with a high end source / amplification - expect they would scale quite well.
   
  With boundary reinforcement, having them close to the wall with the ports plugged might actually result in a fairly neutral bass.  But you might lose a bit of the magic that makes a good bookshelf speaker disappear when it is placed further out in the room.  I guess audio (like life) is full of compromises.
   
  Be warned.  My friend hardly listens to his headphones anymore....


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Resurrecting this thread a bit, but I just got a old Peachtree iNova off of Audiogon as a DAC/headphone amp/speak amp combo. Was considering getting the KEF LS50 for near field use -- would the Peachtree be powerful enough? It seems like some tests online have a similar set-up and the OP seems to suggest that it would work... would I be missing out on anything or would that likely work?


----------



## Jodet

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> Resurrecting this thread a bit, but I just got a old Peachtree iNova off of Audiogon as a DAC/headphone amp/speak amp combo. Was considering getting the KEF LS50 for near field use -- would the Peachtree be powerful enough? It seems like some tests online have a similar set-up and the OP seems to suggest that it would work... would I be missing out on anything or would that likely work?


 
   
  That would be a great combination.   I have an iNova and a pair of LS50's.   They work together great.
   
  iNova's are a real bargain now since the Nova128 came out and dropped the price.   I prefer the features and certainly the AB amp of the iNova over the class d Nova128.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





jodet said:


> That would be a great combination.   I have an iNova and a pair of LS50's.   They work together great.
> 
> iNova's are a real bargain now since the Nova128 came out and dropped the price.   I prefer the features and certainly the AB amp of the iNova over the class d Nova128.


 
   
  Good to know. They have enough power? That would be a great and simple set-up for me.


----------



## azynneo

I'm planning on getting a pair as well, anyone have any stand recommendations? Are the stands important, does it affect SQ?


----------



## Jodet

I use skylan two-posters. 
   
http://www.skylanstands.com


----------



## buz

I am toying with the idea of upgrading my surround setup with 5 LS50 but am a little at a loss as to what would be a reasonable AVR to power them with?


----------



## Somnambulist

Kef are discontinuing this and replacing it with a non-anniversary model that's more or less the same design wise but possibly less glitzy aesthetically, so get it now if you're on the fence.


----------



## buz

interesting - I would actually prefer the membrane in darker color instead of the copper.


----------



## Jodet

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Kef are discontinuing this and replacing it with a non-anniversary model that's more or less the same design wise but possibly less glitzy aesthetically, so get it now if you're on the fence.


 
   
  Where did you get this info and do you have any more details?  
   
  Like maybe when?


----------



## RickEC

If I am to write a review of LS50 here, I am worried that it will fly them all off shelves in a flash. I have heard LS50 that sounds terrible and totally unacceptable though. Those who sold them can be understood perfectly. They can sound no bass, over bloated bass or shrilling trebles with bad power/source/amp/stand/wiring. They are too revealing.


----------



## blazer78

Sharing is caring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, at the very minimum you should post a in-depth impression of the LS50. But with the lack of bass part, I think all bookshelves are missing the lower frequencies that are ever so prominent in pop, rock, electronic genres. A subwoofer addition is needed to give the full range experience.


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





blazer78 said:


> Sharing is caring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes Sir. I have little patience to post in depth, but glad to answer any query. Most of the reviews can be found in the internet. Not sure what can I say in addition.
   
  As for the bass, they can be very adequate. I found no need to plug in my sub, maybe I listen to mostly vocal. I do prefer the vibrating lows of orchestra music in my other speakers, but I don't need them. LS50 is good enough for the low-end, only after many hours of run-in. Properly and carefully set up, they can sound as satisfying as Raidho D1, IMO.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





jodet said:


> Where did you get this info and do you have any more details?
> 
> Like maybe when?


 
   
  AVForums here in the UK (not to be confused with AVSForums - several dealers post on there and said they just got their last shipments in. Waiting for more details but the rose gold driver colour is apparently what they use for anniversary models only, so expect that not to carry over to a production model. Still no idea on price. I'll post more details when they're posted by the people that actually know stuff, ha. I'm just recycling what they're telling others.


----------



## RickEC

somnambulist said:


> AVForums here in the UK (not to be confused with AVSForums - several dealers post on there and said they just got their last shipments in. Waiting for more details but the rose gold driver colour is apparently what they use for anniversary models only, so expect that not to carry over to a production model. Still no idea on price. I'll post more details when they're posted by the people that actually know stuff, ha. I'm just recycling what they're telling others.


 
  
 Another recycled news here .... i.e. nothing will change, except the 50 anniversary printing at the back of the speakers will be gone. But don't bank on this hearsay pls.


----------



## buz

I can get a good deal on a bundle of 2 LS50 and a sonos connect:amp (I'd basically be paying 100EUR for the sonos device) - would that be sufficient to drive the LS50s?


----------



## Yoga

I'm running these babies in my office setup, and even with sub-optimal speaker placement (20cm from back wall, sitting in a large windowsill with walls either side ) the sound is amazing. I can only imagine what they sound like setup properly.
  
 Powered by the Burson Timekeeper, which is fed by  the Conductor, connected via the VLINK192.
  
 My LCD-2s are getting very little usage now, and they're already an amazing match with the Conductor.


----------



## RickEC

These are the closest speakers' version of my Grado RS1. fast, sparkling and smooth highs, with punchy lows. Oh, mids to die for. I may have said this, LS50 sounds unbearable when not matched with suitable stands and everything up the chain. I can't take the sound due to just a difference of a DAC's power cable. Changed a pair stands, and they sound fatiguing. With patience to tune, these can be your speakers for a long time. I have speakers numerous times more expensive, but there is a place for these.


----------



## Yoga

Can anyone recommend good micro stands (for desktop/shelf usage)?


----------



## RickEC

yoga said:


> Can anyone recommend good micro stands (for desktop/shelf usage)?


 
 You don't need to get a micro stand. Get quality coupling or isolating support, including spike-base or vibration absorbing structure. Look at Oyaide, Taoc, DH Cones/squares and such. They make "day and night" difference as they always say. It is true. But as usual, spend your money prudently, I would suggest.
  
http://translate.google.com.sg/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.phileweb.com/editor/audio-a/voice.php%3Farchive%3D1120&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dls50%2Bkef%26start%3D20%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D783%26tbs%3Dqdr:m


----------



## Yoga

Thanks Rick. I had found these:
  
 http://hometheaterreview.com/mapleshade-time-correcting-maple-bedrock-speaker-stands-reviewed/
  
 The link you sent, are you recommending those over all of the available brands you listed? And did you mean the stand or just the feet? :¬)


----------



## Lenni

I have not personally tried *these*, but they seem properly made, and affordable.


----------



## Yoga

lenni said:


> I have not personally tried *these*, but they seem properly made, and affordable.


 
  
 Thanks, they look rather good :¬)


----------



## RickEC

yoga said:


> Thanks Rick. I had found these:
> 
> http://hometheaterreview.com/mapleshade-time-correcting-maple-bedrock-speaker-stands-reviewed/
> 
> The link you sent, are you recommending those over all of the available brands you listed? And did you mean the stand or just the feet? :¬)


 
 I have no particular recommendation, but Oyaide, Taoc and DH are known to be quite good. Depending on context as of most stuff. Those stuffs in the link are just some pictorial references.
  
 The whole idea is to transfer all the vibrations away from the speakers as immediate and as much as possible. That gives the speakers best operating mode for best sound.


----------



## Yoga

lenni said:


> I have not personally tried *these*, but they seem properly made, and affordable.


 
  
 Man, what can I say. Thanks Lenni!
  
 These arrived today: http://www.amazon.co.uk/IsoAcoustics-L8R155-Speaker-Stands-pair/dp/B008GOP79G
  
 What a difference! Clarity & staging increased, treble sounds smoother. Bargain too, they were a lot cheaper than I expected them to be.
  
 Awesome recommendation.


----------



## stainless824

http://www.luxurie.me/atacama-sl-speaker-stands-200mm-7-9-pair/
  
 for small stands.
  
 the store owner Dale is also a great guy to deal with
  

 A bit overkill, but what I'm currently using. Plan to upgrade to the high end dyns one day


----------



## Somnambulist

A no-brainer suggestion would be the IsoAcoustic range - check their site for a compatibility chart to match the right size stand with the speaker, although I'd imagine it'd be the middle sized ones (the L8R-155's).


----------



## Jodet

stainless824 said:


> http://www.luxurie.me/atacama-sl-speaker-stands-200mm-7-9-pair/
> 
> for small stands.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll bet those 'Stand 6' stands would be perfect for LS50's.


----------



## LifeAspect

I use isoacoustics for my kef ls50s, very happy with them.


----------



## goldendarko

I've had my KEF's for almost a year now and am still loving them. Was thrilled to see they won best budget product and best overall product from Stereophile Magazine, pretty cool stuff. That said, they are great with acoustic music and especially great with voices and female voices in particular, though they also play rock music really well.


----------



## wgb113

I ended up switching out the Benchmark DAC2 HGC/Parasound Halo A23 combo for a McIntosh MA6300/Schiit Gungnir combo and added two Dayton Audio SUB800s to the mix and the sound is absolutely stunning on all genres.  As they've broken in and I've gotten accustomed to their sound I can say that they really are a very special speaker for $1500/pr from 70-80Hz on up.  Blended well with sub(s) gets you full range sound without any impact on the LS50s and results in a presentation that's really magical.  Listening to some Back-To-Black Friday RSD releases now (Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue mono) and it's just awesome.
  
 Bill


----------



## goldendarko

Wow, beautiful setup, is that the new Back to Black Blu-Ray release from Acoustic Sounds that you are referring too? If so how is it?


----------



## wgb113

goldendarko said:


> Wow, beautiful setup, is that the new Back to Black Blu-Ray release from Acoustic Sounds that you are referring too? If so how is it?


 
  
 Thanks.  No, it's the vinyl release.  I also have both the stereo and mono 24/96 downloads from HDTracks and it's hard to say which one I prefer but they're both really, REALLY good.
  
 Bill


----------



## goldendarko

I might have to check out the blu ray release then. Probably mastered from the same hdtracks used


----------



## stainless824

does anyone here know which cables go well with the LS50 (if you're into the whole cables thing)? I know its a matter of system synergy; amps and dacs have to be factored in.
  
 Amp: Ayre AX-7e
 DAC: Perfectwave DAC MKII
  
 To be honest i'm super happy with my setup atm, but would just like to extract that last 10-15%. Been tempted to go out and upgrade from the LS50, but I guess I like them too much to justify an upgrade at the moment. The presentation of a new speaker might not be to my liking.
  
 I'm currently looking at Nordost


----------



## Jodet

stainless824 said:


> does anyone here know which cables go well with the LS50 (if you're into the whole cables thing)? I know its a matter of system synergy; amps and dacs have to be factored in.
> 
> Amp: Ayre AX-7e
> DAC: Perfectwave DAC MKII
> ...


 
  
 I've had good luck with anti-cables and cardas.


----------



## zigy626

chewie said:


> I purchased some LS50s at Christmas along with a Cyrus Streamline 2 Network Player for use as a second system for bedroom or office and was blown away by them from the start.  I benched them against PMC Twenty 21's which are quite a jump in price.  The PMCs had better separation which was to be expected with improvements in both drivers and crossover but they also sounded too clinical for my liking.  I could have walked away with either but the LS50s won on their musicality and timing, they also produce a fair bit of bass for bookshelf speakers. I listen to a broad range of music from classical to electronica, film scores and rock & pop and this system extracts subtle details in my FLAC files that I didn't realise were there on the original CD.  If you are familiar with KEF's UniQ driver technology, they are quite an improvement over previous generations as I have some 12 year old KEF Reference speakers to compare to, the LS50s detail and separation is vastly improved over these huge floorstanders, though the later still wins on the scale of its soundstage . Given the amount of praise they have received from the Hi-Fi press you could probably just buy them without auditioning, and are superior to all the other speakers you have shortlisted as I also considered them at the time, they also partner very well with my Cyrus network player.




Did you find the Cyrus Streamline 2 was sufficient to power the KEF LS50 since it's only 30w/8ohm. I had the same setup but just felt a bit uncomfortable pushing the Streamline. Hence I bought a second hand Cyrus 6XP. After about a month of listening I am now contemplating buying a Cyrus X power which has about 75w. But still with my current setup I am really happy. However while listening to complex classical tracks I find the 3 dimensional image collapses due to a lack of top quality DAC inside the Streamline 2.


----------



## goldendarko

I believe KEF recommends at least 75 Watts with the LS50's even though they are relatively efficient. I am pumping 220 watts into mine and they sing beautifully


----------



## Chewie

I suspect lots of people use LS50s as part of a main/living room hi-fi setup.  However I only use them as a bedroom/study situation so the power output in the smaller space is perfectly sufficient.  I also tried the Streamline 2 with PMC Twenty 21s and it coped with those as well.  Cyrus and KEF compliment each other very well for my tastes, the warmth of the KEF sound takes the edge off the analytical approach that the Cyrus produces (which I happen to like).  Sure the amp could be better as could the DAC but it gives a great performance in the given smaller space for a one-box system and two speakers, it was meant to be a scaled down version of my main setup which is Cyrus X series, driven by X300s and KEF Reference which again the Cyrus/KEF combo works very well.  If you are looking to drive LS50s in a living room there would of course be improvements with an 8a or X Power but KEF do pitch them as monitors so they are well suited to closer listening situations with smaller space and wattage requirements.  As with all the KEF speakers I have owned they have high sensitivity so are easy to drive with smaller amplification


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, I use mine in a nearfield situation too (desktop) and am using a Peachtree Audio 220 watt amp with them, they can definately play louder than I can handle, but I like the versatility a powerful amp provides as I will eventually plan on moving these into the living room when we get a larger house and then I should be able to crank it


----------



## stainless824

The ls50's don't need huge wattage; but the highest quality power you can provide them. I've compared an ayre AX-7e with a w4s class D monoblocks and the Ayre just outclasses it in everything except being able to play at concert level SPLs. The LS50's just scale so well with higher quality gear its uncanny.


----------



## zachchen1996

Has anyone here heard the joseph audio pulsar's? How do they compare to the ls50's?


----------



## goldendarko

The pulsar costs $7000, the LS50 costs $1500 so I'm not sure it would really be the fairest of comparions, but from everything I had read about the LS50's before purchasing them they took on speakers in higher price ranges for a lot less dough but I can't comment on the pulsars as I've never heard them.


----------



## stainless824

Its not exactly fair. I think a fair comparison would be the pulsar vs 
  
 Dynaudio C1
 Bowers 805 Diamond
 Raidho X1


----------



## LifeAspect

I use a roksan kandy K2 for mine, might get the new naim or caspian m2 though


----------



## stainless824

lifeaspect said:


> I use a roksan kandy K2 for mine, might get the new naim or caspian m2 though


 
 I hear great things about the caspian.
  
 Have you looked at Unison research amplification yet? My dealer stocked both roksan and Unison, and pointed me to the entry level Unison Unico for the LS50's despite being able to earn bigger commission for the Roksan. He said that the LS50 benefit hugely from Class A amplification and Unison provided enough wattage in Class A to make them sing.
  
 I eventually went for the ayre which cost a fair bit more; but just remembered our discussion on the topic.


----------



## LifeAspect

which unison do you mean?
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/review/unison-research-simply-italy
 looks pretty good aswell.


----------



## daerron

Well well, joined the KEF LS50 club this weekend! What turned out to be just curiosity ended up in a discussion whether to buy just one or two stereo pairs!
  
 They are replacing B&W CM9 floorstander and CM1 bookshelf speakers in my home theatre setup which have been orphaned and looking for new homes. Have to say the KEF LS50 is a remarkable little speaker. I was initially planning on running them just off my AVR, but I'm a bit surprised by their inefficiency. So far they sound great with the Myryad MXA power amplifier.


----------



## goldendarko

Have you broken them in yet? I'm not typically a believer of burning-in but these things really started sounding much better and fuller after about 50-100 hours to my ears.


----------



## daerron

The one pair of LS50s were a demo so they already had a bit of play time on them and they are sounding pretty consistent. The 2nd pair is brand new and I noticed that they need a bit of burn in.
  

  
 In my haste to get home I forgot to buy proper stands for them. As all the Hi-Fi shops were closed yesterday I got a little bit creative (or cheap...). Bought these two cement pillars, which happened to be the ideal height, for $10 each at a 2nd hand shop and 3 cans of spray paint. They are rather heavy so it seems to work pretty well, though its not particularly easy on the eye.


----------



## goldendarko

Nice, they actually look kind of cool, give's the KEF's a kind of Stonehenge look to them


----------



## swimcoleby

looks like a nice cinema system what sub are you using?


----------



## daerron

swimcoleby said:


> looks like a nice cinema system what sub are you using?


 
  
 Yes, its a home theater based system, but the Yamaha AVR works nicely as a preamp and processor. I'm using a Velodyne SPL-1200 Ultra subwoofer and it integrates very nicely with the LS50s though I think they could with an even faster sub. I think in the US its called the Optimum 12.
  
 I've since sold the B&W CMC2 centre and ordered a KEF R200c centre. Frankly the LS50s work very well without a centre speaker due to its excellent imaging and sound staging, you'd never even know the centre speaker is missing.


----------



## swimcoleby

Yes I love the expanse and depth they have to their stage, they are a great bookshelf for their price 

I currently use a rel r318 as my sub and it is great, subtle, but it just fills them out a bit, but unfortunately I'm only using 2.1 
System envy haha


----------



## jazzwave

First, you need choose speaker, every speaker has own sound signature. Go to Hi-Fi store bring your favorit CD , try some speakers and choose which one do you like within your budget.
Second, find amplifier that can drive the choosed speaker singing good. Your ears and walet is your "sound measurement" tool...

Next step is cabling: Inteconnect and speaker cable. .. etc.

I will skip KEF, and go to Spendor/Harberth product (used) ...the sound more relax and musical.If you need more dynamic with tight bass go to Focal JMLabs.

It is my subjective opinion base on "trial and trial" experience..


----------



## daerron

I was hoping to check out the Focal speakers, but they weren't available for demo anywhere locally. It's one of the reasons I picked the LS50s as they weren't colouring the sound like most Hi-Fi speakers tend to do. If you need a bit of warmth consider going with a warmer sounding upstream equipment (like a valve/SS hybrid). I always thought my Hiifman HE-500 headphones sounded way better than my B&W CM9 speakers (which were slow and laidback sounding), but now with the LS50s I feel they've surpassed my headphone setup again. I've actually neglected my headphone hobby a bit after getting these. The Harbeths and Spendor speakers should have the speed and detail retrieval to keep up with the LS50s, but here they cost at least twice as much as the LS50s.


----------



## jazzwave

Noted, lot of people happy with KEF LS50..no doubt it is good product. Smart design by put twetter in the centre of 5.25 inc driver.

Harbeth and Spendor is old fashion design base on BBC LS3/5A speaker, sound wonderfull, warm, laid back good for jazz, classic....don't expect speed and punch on these speakers.
Last year, I listened Focal 807W (special edition of V version), I though this speaker is solution for someone want wonderfull sound and punch.


~ron~


----------



## che15

I have been under powering my LS50 for a while till I decided to try them with my Quad 909 , 140 watt per channel amp with my peak volcano as a pre amp and wow the difference is from here to the moon.
I was using a low wattage integrated tube amp I think 15 watts per channel and they sounded beautiful but lacked dynamics, punch and a little detail.
I have the whole quad system driving my old spendor sp1 which are just Jewels. I am planning on returning my quad amp to my main system and getting either an emotiva , a parasound or maybe another quad if I find a good deal.
I plan to keep this speakers forever , they r just amazing!


----------



## goldendarko

che15 said:


> I have been under powering my LS50 for a while till I decided to try them with my Quad 909 , 140 watt per channel amp with my peak volcano as a pre amp and wow the difference is from here to the moon.
> 
> I was using a low wattage integrated tube amp I think 15 watts per channel and they sounded beautiful but lacked dynamics, punch and a little detail.
> 
> ...



 


These little suckers really sing when given some juice, I've got mine hooked up to 220 watts of Peachtree Audio's finest and boy do they sound great, especially for the pice!


----------



## steveting99

I'm thinking of getting these in a future move to a new place. Space is limited and plan to sit about 10' away.
  
 How close to the wall one can place the LS50 without de-grading sound quality? Page 5 of the owner's manual recommends 500mm with the port open and down to 200mm with plug in the port.
  
 Have any of the LS50 owners experimented with the plugs and distance from walls? What combination gave the best sound stage and imaging?


----------



## daerron

steveting99 said:


> I'm thinking of getting these in a future move to a new place. Space is limited and plan to sit about 10' away.
> 
> How close to the wall one can place the LS50 without de-grading sound quality? Page 5 of the owner's manual recommends 500mm with the port open and down to 200mm with plug in the port.
> 
> Have any of the LS50 owners experimented with the plugs and distance from walls? What combination gave the best sound stage and imaging?


 
  
 I sit a little bit closer to them than that (8 ft) and they work fine in that space, but the setup on the stands was the trickiest part. I've found the sweet spot in our room to be between 400-450mm away from the wall.Too far back they sound boomy (the foam bungs doesn't seem to do much to reduce mid bass boost) and setting them too far forward makes them sound a bit too lean and it messes with the width positioning if you sit as close to them as I do. Get it right and you will be very happy! I'm driving mine with a 150W solid state amplifier from Myryad and it makes them sing very nicely.


----------



## dmacg

I have had the Kef LS50's for a couple of months now. I had intended to up-grade my main speaker system from the NHT Classic Three and NHT B-12d subwoofer combination I had been running for a couple of years. I had previously added a Bryston B135 SST² and Cambridge Audio Azur 851C, and though very happy, thought that an investment in speakers would put the final touch on the main system. I set a budget of between $4 to 5k.   Problem was, when I took my Classic 3's to the store (sans B-12d sub) to play them beside what I was considering; or when I brought home the new contender, as I was able to do with the 3 that I had narrowed down as truly worth the effort at the store, they were all returned.   What I had learned, beyond any doubt, was how absolutely amazing my NHT Classic Three speakers are. (I will keep them forever). How does a $900 pair of speakers outdo some of the most respected speakers in the $4-5k range??
 Admittedly, one, and to a lesser degree, two of the pairs I brought home were better than my Classic Three's in combination with the B12d.  However, their level of improvement; could in no way justify an outlay of $5 and $6k for the pair. So I gave up, and concluded that until I was able to spend well above my original budget I was very happy.
  
 After reading rave review after review on the LS50's, I thought hell, for that money I'll try them. I have a deep respect for my B-12d's musical capability and thought they may go well together. I also know from 30+ years at this, that there can be, very occasionally, a true anomaly when it comes to any type of audio product. My NAD 3020 purchased in 1976 (?) proved to be one, and the Classic 3's another.
  
 I am utterly GOBSMACKED....... After the initial pre-requisite 100-200 hours of break in and a little set up fine tuning on placement and subwoofer integration (kudos to Jim Smith's book, 'Get Better Sound') I have a speaker system that I could very conceivably be happy with for the rest of my life.( I know, I'm 58, but hey.... ) I cannot begin to describe how magnificent this combination is; as I do not possess the vernacular needed to accurately do so as I am not a "reviewer". However, let me say this at least; if you purchase the Kef LS50's, adding sufficient quality and quantity of power, good source, and proper care and attention to placement and room configuration, I would find it hard to believe that you could best your modest overall investment in the area of $4-8k, with anything justifiable approaching less than a minimum of 3-5 times your initial system cost. You will have reached the cliff of diminishing returns at that point.
  
 Cheerio;
  
 Doug  (dmacg)


----------



## dizzyorange

Do the LS50's do well with rock?  
  
 I'm hugely tempted, but hesitant too — any time I've spent over a grand on a single hi-fi component, I've always been disappointed.  My (limited) experience has been that once you get past the $1000 barrier, the sound gets progressively thinner and colder.  I love that warm "wall of sound" feeling and don't want to give that up, but I also want my classical/vocal music to sound great too.
  
 So, can the LS50's excel at both?  I'm planning to pair them with the warmest amp/DAC combo I can find... haven't decided yet but would welcome suggestions if anybody has any.
  
 Also looking at the Dali Zensor 3 (only a third of the price at $500), which are described as fun and messy speakers. 
  
 To sum up, I want fun/messy but also 3D imaging and all that other goodness you don't get with most fun/messy speakers.


----------



## proglife

dizzyorange said:


> Do the LS50's do well with rock?




I love my LS50's and will be keeping them indefinitely, but I would say in my room, they are not the ideal speakers for rock. That said, I'm powering them with a Brio-R, which might not have enough juice for the way I play rock. The Brio-R driving my Vienna Acoustics Bach Grands is a much better combo for rock. 

The LS50's are addictively coherent and transparent. The VA's feel a bit more full bodied/richer and have much better low bass. Still, the LS50's are taking the top spot in my house. In the long run, I'd like to augment them with a pair of stereo subs and more current to hopefully make them rock better.


----------



## daerron

dizzyorange said:


> Do the LS50's do well with rock?
> 
> I'm hugely tempted, but hesitant too — any time I've spent over a grand on a single hi-fi component, I've always been disappointed.  My (limited) experience has been that once you get past the $1000 barrier, the sound gets progressively thinner and colder.  I love that warm "wall of sound" feeling and don't want to give that up, but I also want my classical/vocal music to sound great too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like mine for rock, but I'd recommend pairing it with a good subwoofer to get that wall of sound feeling. Due to their steep bass roll-off they integrate nicely with subs. Imo the speakers on their own with the wrong gear can sound a bit edgy and thin with rock, more so with metal, but they more than making up for it with their speed, imaging and coherence. I played some Metallica records yesterday and it sounded pretty awesome. I wouldn't say the speakers don't have warmth, but the mids and highs are more prominent. I think system synergy plays a big role here and feeding them enough power.
  
 NAD amps have a bold sound with lots of drive that I think works well the LS50s. I bought the LS50s based on their sound connected to a midrange NAD integrated. If you are after more warmth, check out Arcam. The important consideration is not to skimp on the quality of the amplifier and to get the speaker placement right and having solid stands. The LS50s are very transparent and they easily show differences with your upstream gear. My Emotiva Mini-X doesn't cut it. Also don't be scared trying them out with a tube amp. I'd love to try a 40W tube amp sometime just to hear what they sound like, reckon it could be magical.
  
 I've heard the Dali Zensor's before and from memory they are not near the performance of the LS50s. The LS50s competes more with the Ikon Mk2, which has a magical midrange and airy sound. The LS50s are closer to high end bookshelf speakers than the low end. The KEF R300 is a better rocker and more laid back sounding and won't require a sub.


----------



## dizzyorange

proglife said:


> I love my LS50's and will be keeping them indefinitely, but I would say in my room, they are not the ideal speakers for rock. That said, I'm powering them with a Brio-R, which might not have enough juice for the way I play rock. The Brio-R driving my Vienna Acoustics Bach Grands is a much better combo for rock.
> 
> The LS50's are addictively coherent and transparent. The VA's feel a bit more full bodied/richer and have much better low bass. Still, the LS50's are taking the top spot in my house. In the long run, I'd like to augment them with a pair of stereo subs and more current to hopefully make them rock better.


 
  
  


daerron said:


> I like mine for rock, but I'd recommend pairing it with a good subwoofer to get that wall of sound feeling. Due to their steep bass roll-off they integrate nicely with subs. Imo the speakers on their own with the wrong gear can sound a bit edgy and thin with rock, more so with metal, but they more than making up for it with their speed, imgaging and coherence. I played some Metallica records yesterday and it sounded pretty awesome. I wouldn't say the speakers don't have warmth, but the mids and highs are more prominent. I think system synergy plays a big role here and feeding them enough power.
> 
> NAD amps have a bold sound with lots of drive that I think works well the LS50s. I bought the LS50s based on their sound connected to a midrange NAD integrated. If you are after more warmth, check out Arcam. The important consideration is not to skimp on the quality of the amplifier and to get the speaker placement right and having solid stands. The LS50s are very transparent and they easily show differences with your upstream gear. My Emotiva Mini-X doesn't cut it. Also don't be scared trying them out with a tube amp. I'd love to try a 40W tube amp sometime just to hear what they sound like, reckon it could be magical.
> 
> I've heard the Dali Zensor's before and from memory they are not near the performance of the LS50s. The LS50s competes more with the Ikon Mk2, which has a magical midrange and airy sound. The LS50s are closer to high end bookshelf speakers than the low end. The KEF R300 is a better rocker and more laid back sounding and won't require a sub.


 
  
 Thanks for the replies.  My budget is currently about $2500 for a new speaker system.  The only component I have so far is a Dragonfly 1.2 DAC.  I wonder what will the best way to distribute this budget across the components.  My gut instinct is to put most of it into the speakers and go with generic cables (or Blue Jeans).  Right now my tentative plan is to get the LS50, an NAD D 3020 amp, and stick with the Dragonfly for now as a source (mostly FLAC).  
  
 I have to admit I'm attracted to the NAD D 3020 because of the bass boost button on the back.  I know that I'll be the only person in the history of the world to use bass boost with the LS50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I wonder if the NAD is powerful enough to run the LS50s though?  I won't be listening at super high volumes because of the neighbors.
  
 I'm also considering buying a DAC, but the problem is that there is only DAC that I want, and it costs $3500!  It's so lovely:


 Also considering the Arcam irDAC and the Halide HD DAC but that Vega just makes me drool.  I'd almost rather just skimp for now and save up for it.


----------



## che15

I have listened to mine with my soundquest integrated tube amp And with quad 909 amp, they sound great with both. U definitively need a sub with them , but believe me for the money or even more , you will not find better.
Why will u not use the built in DAC in the 3020? My friend just got one and he loves it!
I have not heard the nad with the kef but in stereophile they say they are an amazing match.
I will suggest to buy everything in audiogon and u will save money and have a great little system. They have the model above the 3020 which has more power and other features there for $750 with warranty. 
Send me a pm if u would like some more advice, I have listened to lots of hi end gear and would not mind helping u put together a nice system.


----------



## goldendarko

dizzyorange said:


> Thanks for the replies.  My budget is currently about $2500 for a new speaker system.  The only component I have so far is a Dragonfly 1.2 DAC.  I wonder what will the best way to distribute this budget across the components.  My gut instinct is to put most of it into the speakers and go with generic cables (or Blue Jeans).  Right now my tentative plan is to get the LS50, an NAD D 3020 amp, and stick with the Dragonfly for now as a source (mostly FLAC).
> 
> I have to admit I'm attracted to the NAD D 3020 because of the bass boost button on the back.  I know that I'll be the only person in the history of the world to use bass boost with the LS50
> 
> ...


 
 Have you considered Peachtree Audio, they have some great affordable integrated's that pair well with the LS50's. I think the Dragonfly might be a weak link in your chain, though otherwise the LS50's rock well, listening to Led Zeppelin III on them right now


----------



## proglife

dizzyorange said:


> My gut instinct is to put most of it into the speakers and go with generic cables (or Blue Jeans).  Right now my tentative plan is to get the LS50, an NAD D 3020 amp, and stick with the Dragonfly for now as a source (mostly FLAC).




From my personal experience, that's a no brainer. I'd never go for anything more expensive than Blue Jeans Cables. And upgrading the Dragonfly won't have nearly the same impact as getting the right amp/speaker combo or room treatments.


----------



## dizzyorange

goldendarko said:


> Have you considered Peachtree Audio, they have some great affordable integrated's that pair well with the LS50's. I think the Dragonfly might be a weak link in your chain, though otherwise the LS50's rock well, listening to Led Zeppelin III on them right now


 
  
 What's the Peachtree sound signature like?  btw that album has one of my fave zep songs: Tangerine.  I agree that the Dragonfly will probably not be up to par with the LS50, but I'm worried that a higher-end DAC will be too thin and fatiguing.  I owned the Benchmark DAC1 a few years back and couldn't get myself to like it no matter how hard I tried.
  


proglife said:


> From my personal experience, that's a no brainer. I'd never go for anything more expensive than Blue Jeans Cables. And upgrading the Dragonfly won't have nearly the same impact as getting the right amp/speaker combo or room treatments.


 
  
 How do you like your Brio-R?  I hadn't heard of it before but it seems to have gotten very good reviews a few years ago.  Does it lean towards a warm thick sound or the other way?


----------



## goldendarko

dizzyorange said:


> What's the Peachtree sound signature like?  btw that album has one of my fave zep songs: Tangerine.  I agree that the Dragonfly will probably not be up to par with the LS50, but I'm worried that a higher-end DAC will be too thin and fatiguing.  I owned the Benchmark DAC1 a few years back and couldn't get myself to like it no matter how hard I tried.
> 
> 
> How do you like your Brio-R?  I hadn't heard of it before but it seems to have gotten very good reviews a few years ago.  Does it lean towards a warm thick sound or the other way?


 

 I would say it's a slightly warm sounding amp, but the LS50's really do well with soundstaging and instrument seperation so I wouldn't pair them with an amp that is more analytical sounding like some can be. I think the Brio-R is probably another good bet, one of which I considered before settling on the Peachtree. I mainly just wanted oodles of power (220 watts with my NovaPre & 220 Power Amp) to drive them to their best. Here is a value option that I might consider, and probably would have done myself if it was this cheap before:
  
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-2701-wadia-151-powerdac-mini.aspx
  
 Also, I think someone already said it, but you might want to consider a proper subwoofer to fill out the bottom end. The KEF's do an admirable job but since I added my REL sub there is definately no going back. Cheers!


----------



## swimcoleby

dizzyorange said:


> Thanks for the replies.  My budget is currently about $2500 for a new speaker system.  The only component I have so far is a Dragonfly 1.2 DAC.  I wonder what will the best way to distribute this budget across the components.  My gut instinct is to put most of it into the speakers and go with generic cables (or Blue Jeans).  Right now my tentative plan is to get the LS50, an NAD D 3020 amp, and stick with the Dragonfly for now as a source (mostly FLAC).
> 
> I have to admit I'm attracted to the NAD D 3020 because of the bass boost button on the back.  I know that I'll be the only person in the history of the world to use bass boost with the LS50  .  I wonder if the NAD is powerful enough to run the LS50s though?  I won't be listening at super high volumes because of the neighbors.
> 
> ...



The arcam dac is a nice bit of gear but just be weary of the NAD d3020,yes it's a great amp but I tried it with my ls50's last week and it just doesn't have the control or finesse to get anywhere near the potential of the kef's!
All imo of course but it really wasn't a great pair for me. 
Roksan and arcam pair nicely with ls50 from my experiences at reasonay priced amps.


----------



## daerron

My money would be on the Wyred4Sound mINT if you can sell the Dragonfly and raise a little bit more money. Good DAC, decent headphone amp and 100W amplifier in a compact package. I think it also has preamp outputs which you can connect to a sub later on. The NAD D3020 is a surprising little unit for the money. We've got a couple of folks here using them as desktop amps, but I haven't heard it with the LS50s yet.
  
 The Dragonfly DAC has quite a fun sound and it is tuned a bit bass heavy. Higher end DACs usually give you more body to the music, especially in the mids. I bought the Resonessence Labs Concero as a replacement for my DF last year and it is pretty strange to think that they use the same ESS9023 DAC, because I wasn't expecting the improvement I got from the Concero. The Concero would be a nice DAC to pair with a warmer amp. I used my Concero when I demo'ed the Rega Brio-R with the Dali Ikon 2 speakers late last year and it sounded very good.


----------



## dizzyorange

swimcoleby said:


> The arcam dac is a nice bit of gear but just be weary of the NAD d3020,yes it's a great amp but I tried it with my ls50's last week and it just doesn't have the control or finesse to get anywhere near the potential of the kef's!
> All imo of course but it really wasn't a great pair for me.
> Roksan and arcam pair nicely with ls50 from my experiences at reasonay priced amps.


 
 Can you elaborate on what the NAD D 3020 sounded like with the LS50s?  By lack of control or finesse, do you mean the bass sounded boomy and loose?  Just curious.  Thanks.


----------



## swimcoleby

dizzyorange said:


> Can you elaborate on what the NAD D 3020 sounded like with the LS50s?  By lack of control or finesse, do you mean the bass sounded boomy and loose?  Just curious.  Thanks.




Loose, yes. the bass to me would be best described as not very articulate. Low end detailing just felt muddled and uncontrolled.

Boomy would be harsh, it's not awful, just not as refined or controlled as the ls50's should sound. It's the same story elsewhere though, the presentation just isn't up to scratch in terms of separation and soundstage. The upper fequencies lack detail and spaciousness too, but the warmth of the amp could be a contributing cause of this. 

I want to clarify I am a fan of the D3020, I think it's a great unit, just not with the ls50.


----------



## dizzyorange

swimcoleby said:


> Loose, yes. the bass to me would be best described as not very articulate. Low end detailing just felt muddled and uncontrolled.
> 
> Boomy would be harsh, it's not awful, just not as refined or controlled as the ls50's should sound. It's the same story elsewhere though, the presentation just isn't up to scratch in terms of separation and soundstage. The upper fequencies lack detail and spaciousness too, but the warmth of the amp could be a contributing cause of this.
> 
> I want to clarify I am a fan of the D3020, I think it's a great unit, just not with the ls50.


 
 That is useful info, thanks for replying!


----------



## dizzyorange

I finalized and ordered my system tonight—based on the very helpful feedback I got here.
  
 speakers: KEF LS50  ($1500)
 amp: NAD D 3020 ($500)
 DAC: NAD D 1050 ($500)
 cables: blue jeans (~$50)
  
 So, I know those who replied are shaking their heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Well I must admit, I am a basshead. I like my bass boomy, wet, and wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 The 3020 is universally described as a warm amp, a little bit loose in the lower registers, perfect for me. 
  
 The 1050 DAC (not the same DAC as in the 3020), is consistently described as thick and bassy, perhaps best summed by Audiostream's review: "Think rich, fat, and fun with a nice big bottom."
  
 Finally I will turn on the 6db bass boost button on the back of the 3020 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Call me crazy.  Or tell me I should get a subwoofer.  Or just a Sony boombox.  I don't care hehe.  Can't wait for this to get here!


----------



## proglife

You're crazy. Get a subwoofer. If you don't care that it's balanced, it doesn't need to be expensive.


----------



## goldendarko

Sounds like it will be a great setup, congrats. I wouldn't worry about the naysayers either, if you know the kind of sound you enjoy and did the research I'm sure you will find something that performs well and fits your tastes. Hope to see some pics when you get it all set up


----------



## dizzyorange

proglife said:


> You're crazy. Get a subwoofer. If you don't care that it's balanced, it doesn't need to be expensive.


 
 Well I still want the nice detail up top—and I can always turn off the bass boost for classical music.  Plus, I wanted to invest in one "permanent" component (the LS50s), and spend a little less in the other components.  When I upgrade in the future, I'll probably be looking into stuff like the Auralic Vega and Magnat RV3:
  

  
 while keeping the LS50s.  I guess my point is, I'd rather have a very resolving speaker and then soften that up with warm input than the other way around.  Maybe I'll hate the LS50s, who knows... I am buying them blindly.  But Amazon has an excellent return policy so I'm not too worried.


----------



## proglife

Definitely let them break in and put them on a heavy stand. On cheapo stands, mine sounded pretty harsh


----------



## dizzyorange

goldendarko said:


> Sounds like it will be a great setup, congrats. I wouldn't worry about the naysayers either, if you know the kind of sound you enjoy and did the research I'm sure you will find something that performs well and fits your tastes. Hope to see some pics when you get it all set up


 
 Thanks!  There will definitely be pictures!  I can barely wait until it gets here.  In the meantime, I'm graduating from school and moving from New Jersey to North Dakota to start a job.  Because I'll be driving there and have to fit everything in the car (plus another person), I gave away all my possessions except for clothing and toiletries.  So the only things in my new apartment will be this speaker system, a pair of stands, a desk, my computer, and a mattress on the floor—the Bohemian life


----------



## dizzyorange

proglife said:


> Definitely let them break in and put them on a heavy stand. On cheapo stands, mine sounded pretty harsh


 
 Do you use blu-tack or isolation foam or anything like that?  What stands do you have?


----------



## daerron

dizzyorange said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your call, but I think you discarded the advice given here too easily. $2500 remains a lot of money to spend. With your budget I'm really surprised that you allocated so much funds to the purchase of a DAC and ignored the advice about adding a subwoofer. For that money you could have purchased a SVS SB-1000 10" sealed or a PB-1000 ported sub and it would have made a real difference... A warm sounding well designed amp like the Arcam FMJ A19 would also have made a difference.
  
 A DAC can never "fix" the inherent properties of the speakers and amplification. It is like trying to polish a murky diamond and expecting it to reflect light brighter. Or consider it like seasoning in a meal. No amount of seasoning can make up for a bland tasting meal. In this instance, the LS50 will never be boomy or have loose bass or will inherently sound crap whilst doing so. It was not designed to output boomy bass, it messes with the Uni-Q driver integration which will harden the sound in the upper mids and treble (another benefit of adding a sub). Whilst its bass for the size is remarkable, the LS50s can't change the laws of physics. Small box = limited bass output. At 50Hz it rapidly rolls off, boost button or not.
  
 I kind of resent that reviewers try to present DACs with such extensive vocabulary to try and describe their sonic differences. I think it it creates unrealistic expectations of what they do. They do make a difference, but it comes with pre-conditions attached. In your situation I would have asked hard questions on whether the LS50s would have been the right speakers for me. There are many other bookshelf speakers in your budget that would have given you the bass you are looking for. The Wharfedale Diamond's, whilst not nearly as detailed and clear as the LS50s certainly has the boomy bass and warm sound you are looking for and works nicely with the D3020.


----------



## proglife

I agree with daerron. DACs don't sound dramatically different.

Blu tack and Skylan 27-sp filled with sand


----------



## dizzyorange

daerron said:


> Your call, but I think you discarded the advice given here too easily. $2500 remains a lot of money to spend. With your budget I'm really surprised that you allocated so much funds to the purchase of a DAC and ignored the advice about adding a subwoofer. For that money you could have purchased a SVS SB-1000 10" sealed or a PB-1000 ported sub and it would have made a real difference... A warm sounding well designed amp like the Arcam FMJ A19 would also have made a difference.
> 
> A DAC can never "fix" the inherent properties of the speakers and amplification. It is like trying to polish a murky diamond and expecting it to reflect light brighter. Or consider it like seasoning in a meal. No amount of seasoning can make up for a bland tasting meal. In this instance, the LS50 will never be boomy or have loose bass or will inherently sound crap whilst doing so. It was not designed to output boomy bass, it messes with the Uni-Q driver integration which will harden the sound in the upper mids and treble (another benefit of adding a sub). Whilst its bass for the size is remarkable, the LS50s can't change the laws of physics. Small box = limited bass output. At 50Hz it rapidly rolls off, boost button or not.
> 
> I kind of resent that reviewers try to present DACs with such extensive vocabulary to try and describe their sonic differences. I think it it creates unrealistic expectations of what they do. They do make a difference, but it comes with pre-conditions attached. In your situation I would have asked hard questions on whether the LS50s would have been the right speakers for me. There are many other bookshelf speakers in your budget that would have given you the bass you are looking for. The Wharfedale Diamond's, whilst not nearly as detailed and clear as the LS50s certainly has the boomy bass and warm sound you are looking for and works nicely with the D3020.


 
  
 Despite being a basshead, I don't like subwoofers.  Actually that's one of the big things that attracted me to the LS50s, that the drivers were concentric—because for some reason (perhaps psychological, or because I sit very close to the speakers) I hear sound coming from each driver separately instead of a cohesive whole.  I don't think I will ever purchase another set of speakers where the tweeter is physically on top of the woofer.  I considered the ClairAudient One for this reason:

 I realize you're not supposed to be able to localize sounds in the bass region, but systems with subwoofers just don't sound cohesive to me.
  
 I kind of disagree with you saying that a DAC can't "fix" the sound.  To me, the DAC is the source of the sound—the amplifier and speakers can "fix" or modify the DAC's sound, but they have to work with they're given.  It's not the DAC's job to fix the sound, but to make the sound in the first place.  I'll admit I haven't heard the super-expensive DACs, but the ones I've heard have a fairly different sound from each other.  More so than the difference between the amplifiers I've heard. My current opinion is that the amplifier is the component (after cables) that affects sound the least.
  
 Now, my experience with nicer equipment is limited, so I'm not saying that I couldn't be wrong or change my mind in the future.
  
 Finally, the form factor of the NADs and as well as the small size of the LS50s were a significant factor in my decision, as I will be using these as essentially desktop computer speakers (albeit on 12" stands with some isolation foam).
  
 But I appreciate your thoughtful response!


----------



## mamba315

Picked up a pair of these KEF's while I wait for a more expensive speaker to be made.  First day I was ready to send them back.  The first 15 hours they sounded thin, bright, and lacked dynamic contrast.
  
 Well after tweaking the setup a bit (still only 20 hours on them), they are starting to sound much better.  I would say that they need to be kept away from walls and other reflecting furniture/gear.  Due to the small woofer, the dispersion pattern will be fairly wide (although well controlled, by design).  I got the Reference 3a stands that were mentioned earlier in this thread and really like them.  They are height adjustable, match the LS50's aesthetically, and have a quality look/feel.  The KEF's are blu-tacked to the stands, which are isolated from the floor with sorbothane hemispheres of the appropriate weight rating.  I have IsoAcoustic stands on the way to replace the blu-tack.  This will provide more height & rake options, and the decoupling idea sounds interesting too.
  
 The monoblock amps I'm using are rated around 125w into 8 ohms, and 250w into 4 ohms.  I think this is important since the KEF's impedance goes fairly low (3.2 ohms minimum).  I think a high-current design that doubles its power into 4 ohms is a good idea for those wanting to maximize performance.
  
 Mine should have over 100 hours on them by the time the IsoAcoustic stands arrive.  Can't wait to see how good they'll be with more hours and better positioning.


----------



## daerron

Nice! Try experimenting with different heights too. I've now realised that I prefer the speakers slightly below ear level. They sound a touch more forgiving and musical on stands around 600-650mm in height. Toughest task is getting the correct distance from the walls, the LS50s are very sensitive to this. Also going to go scan through this thread for new stands. I've given my cement pillar stands away and will look for something a little bit more stylish!


----------



## brhfl

dizzyorange said:


> Despite being a basshead, I don't like subwoofers.  Actually that's one of the big things that attracted me to the LS50s, that the drivers were concentric—because for some reason (perhaps psychological, or because I sit very close to the speakers) I hear sound coming from each driver separately instead of a cohesive whole.  I don't think I will ever purchase another set of speakers where the tweeter is physically on top of the woofer.  I considered the ClairAudient One for this reason:
> 
> I realize you're not supposed to be able to localize sounds in the bass region, but systems with subwoofers just don't sound cohesive to me.
> 
> [...]


 
 I wholeheartedly agree with your attitude toward speakers (well, I'm not a basshead, and I'm still nervous about the two-way system of the LS50), so I'm curious... you chose LS50s over the Audience 'The One' speakers - had you heard the Audience speakers, or was the choice largely because the LS50s are easier to get? The LS50s intrigue me, though I've never been convinced of >1-way speakers... but the concentric design may well calm some of those concerns... I absolutely love my Audience speakers, it's bananas to me the sound that comes out of them... But I'd enjoy hearing from someone who shares my speaker philosophy and has experienced them both.


----------



## mamba315

I'm still interested in the Audience Ones despite having the KEF's. They are intended for slightly different things though. I think the Ones are designed for near field and have lower power handling. The KEF's can easily be used for medium and far field listening in bigger spaces. The KEF's seem to sound best at medium volume. Im theorizing the Ones might do better at low volume. All a matter of your space and sonic priorities.


----------



## brhfl

mamba315 said:


> I'm still interested in the Audience Ones despite having the KEF's. They are intended for slightly different things though. I think the Ones are designed for near field and have lower power handling. The KEF's can easily be used for medium and far field listening in bigger spaces. The KEF's seem to sound best at medium volume. Im theorizing the Ones might do better at low volume. All a matter of your space and sonic priorities.


 
 Thanks for the response - the opposite of me (incredibly smitten by the Ones but curious about the LS50s). I absolutely agree with (most of) your points, the Ones are very much ideal for nearfield, though they can, properly placed and driven, fill a small room nicely as well. But, I also have a pair of Audience 2+2s, and it's very clear that the One design works best in a desk sort of setting, where the passive radiators can be aimed toward a nearby wall, and the drivers focused on the listener. The 2+2 (and presumably the 1+1) with their side-firing passive radiators and bipole configuration make far more sense for filling up a room. Of course, the power handling and increased sensitivity help as well! So it makes sense to me that the KEFs might be more flexible in this sense. The Audience driver can certainly handle more than mere nearfield listening, but the configuration of the Ones really does lend itself to nearfield. I will disagree about them sounding better at low volume - while they obviously don't have an incredible power handling capability, they sound great at the louder end of their range, and are likely at their best about midway through.


----------



## anetode

mamba315 said:


> Picked up a pair of these KEF's while I wait for a more expensive speaker to be made.  First day I was ready to send them back.  The first 15 hours they sounded thin, bright, and lacked dynamic contrast.
> 
> Well after tweaking the setup a bit (still only 20 hours on them), they are starting to sound much better.  I would say that they need to be kept away from walls and other reflecting furniture/gear.


 
  
 I had the same experience. The LS50s definitely need to be kept away from sidewalls and/or the sidewalls should not be very reflective. Once you get the positioning down to where the room doesn't interfere then the brightness gives way to a smooth response.


----------



## goldendarko

How close to walls are you talking about? I have my left speaker positioned about 1 foot away from the wall and I haven't had any issues, particularly with brightness as stated before. I also have mine placed on my computer desktop which I know is not ideal but hey, they make great computer speakers!


----------



## anetode

3+ ft, though you won't have the same problem with nearfield listening like if you're using them as desktop speakers. Also I'm talking specifically about the sidewalls, the rear wall affects mostly bass and that can be compensated with the provided foam plugs.


----------



## pinoyfever

Does anyone know if these speakers will work well with a Burson Conductor amp?


----------



## goldendarko

The burson conductor is a headphone amp, perhaps you mean the burson timekeeper? In that case I read a review recently that said they paired well together and I had a conductor recently and can say that burson makes quality products too.


----------



## proglife

I'm also casually tire-kicking amps for the LS50's. My room is far from ideal, which may be responsible for the brightness/hardness I get, but I do get it with a Brio-R. 
  
 I thought the Rogue Sphinx looked like the perfect match, but I've read about brightness with this combo more than once.
  
 I want:
  
 • at least 100 solid state watts per channel
 • a nice phono stage
 • a good phono stage
 • a remote
  
 Bonuses:
 • tubes in the chain
 • ability to be used as a preamp
  
 the Sphinx is perfect on paper. what else is out there? I think that something leans towards the warmer side of the spectrum would be ideal for the LS50's


----------



## daerron

We have a local manufacturer called Valve Audio which makes a 100W tube hybrid amp called the Exclamé that would be perfect with the LS50s. I have owned the amp before and its a great bit of kit with a warm musical sound and excellent sound staging. The Arcam A19 would be a nice choice as well, but no valves in the chain. It feels a little bit more powerful than it 50W rating would suggest, unlike the Brio-R. Also warm and smooth sounding. I'm running my LS50s on Myryad amplification with great results.


----------



## dizzyorange

brhfl said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with your attitude toward speakers (well, I'm not a basshead, and I'm still nervous about the two-way system of the LS50), so I'm curious... you chose LS50s over the Audience 'The One' speakers - had you heard the Audience speakers, or was the choice largely because the LS50s are easier to get? The LS50s intrigue me, though I've never been convinced of >1-way speakers... but the concentric design may well calm some of those concerns... I absolutely love my Audience speakers, it's bananas to me the sound that comes out of them... But I'd enjoy hearing from someone who shares my speaker philosophy and has experienced them both.


 
  
 Well, I FINALLY got a hold of the LS50s.  Right now signal chain is: Arcam irDAC -> NAD D 3020 -> LS50
  
 I can't believe I was worried about them being thin.  The first thing I noticed is the bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 With the NAD 1050 USB DAC, I actually thought there was too much bass.  The Arcam is very neutral and was a perfect fit.  
  
 The 3020 D needs to run at 2/3s volume to get to a good listening level.


----------



## dizzyorange

dizzyorange said:


> Well, I FINALLY got a hold of the LS50s.  Right now signal chain is: Arcam irDAC -> NAD D 3020 -> LS50
> 
> I can't believe I was worried about them being thin.  The first thing I noticed is the bass
> 
> ...


 
  So, I generally don't believe in burn-in, but the sound of the speakers changed drastically in the first 30 minutes of them being on.  
  
 One thing I am noticing: the horizontal axis response is much more forgiving than the vertical axis.  If you are standing above the speakers, they lose much of their magic.  On the other hand, you can be quite a bit left or right of center and the midrange warmth is still there.


----------



## dizzyorange

dizzyorange said:


> I finalized and ordered my system tonight—based on the very helpful feedback I got here.
> 
> speakers: KEF LS50  ($1500)
> amp: NAD D 3020 ($500)
> ...


 
  
 Well I just had a laugh looking back at this post from a month ago.  I turned the bass boost on for half a second and immediately turned it off.  No need~!


----------



## daerron

dizzyorange said:


> So, I generally don't believe in burn-in, but the sound of the speakers changed drastically in the first 30 minutes of them being on.
> 
> One thing I am noticing: the horizontal axis response is much more forgiving than the vertical axis.  If you are standing above the speakers, they lose much of their magic.  On the other hand, you can be quite a bit left or right of center and the midrange warmth is still there.


 
  
 Spot on about their positioning. If they positioned lower vertically they lose a bit of their magic, but they are also a bit more forgiving. It's also one of the reasons I forgo the thought of using one as a centre channel and bought the KEF R200C in stead. It will still work as a centre when placed horizontally, but then you have to position them on the same level as your mains. Not always practical in a HT.
  
 My new stands are much more enjoyable compared to the old ones. Still need to fill them up with sand.


----------



## sjones

Just purchased these speakers recently, and had several days to listen. The Kef LS50 are hooked to a NAD 320 BEE integrated amp. Music source is MacBook Air -> iTunes -> AMarra, -> Gungnir DAC using USB. I have a HSU STF-1 sub as well, and I spent half the time listening to the speakers without it. The listening room is 9 x 9 ft and 8 ft high.

 Initial listening impressions are positive. It's a big step up from my older Energy RC-10 bookshelf speakers.
  
 The LS50 sounds neutral. Music sounds natural and accurate. Soundstage, imaging, resolution, and clarity are very good. There is no boxy character. Rapping my knuckles against the sides of the speaker produces a dead sound with no vibration. The sounds appear beyond the speakers.The instruments and vocals are well defined and easy to position in the listening plane. I find the bass is present, but could be tighter. Also, it could be more impactful.
  
 I can't say it's better than other speakers in its price range, since I only compare it with my RC-10s which cost less than a third the price of the LS50. Overall, it's worth the upgrade.


----------



## Rhinomyte76

Do I need a new power amp for these, or is my AVR sufficient?
  
 Longtime headphone user who is doing my first speaker setup.
  
 Just ordered the LS50s.  Wondering whether my AV Receiver has enough juice to run these properly as 2.0 or if I need to get a new power amp to put in the chain.  They will be used in a room that's 11x14' at moderate volume. 
  
 Can you guys give me some input?  
  
 Here are the AVR details:
  
 Yamaha RXV775WA
 Published materials provide the following, but as you know, not all watts are equal, which is my issue here.
 90W per channel (8 ohms, 20Hz-20KHZ, .09 THD, 2 channels) 
 Dynamic = 250w (2 ohms), 210 (4 ohms) 180 (six ohms) 140 (eight ohms)
  
 Thanks,
  
 Ryan


----------



## anetode

Your AVR is sufficient.


----------



## daerron

rhinomyte76 said:


> Do I need a new power amp for these, or is my AVR sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The AVR should have sufficient power though Yamaha's specs are usually very optimistically rated. Whether it going to sound anything decent is another? I have found Yamaha AVRs to be a bit thin sounding when it comes down to stereo which definitely comes down to the internal amplifiers, but as a processor and pre-amp they usually do a good job. An external power amp might give you a bit of a warmer and full bodied sound. If it was my money I would try out the NAD T748 first. I bought my LS50s based on a demo running on NAD amplification and it is a great combination.


----------



## Rhinomyte76

Thanks for the info guys. 
  
 In terms of optimizing the sound in the NAD power amp context, would this work well?
  
  
 Source material ---> Yamaha AVR, using pure direct feature + pre-out ---->  older NAD 2200 Power Amp  -----> LS50s
  
 Also, what would you say is a reasonable price for a used NAD 2200 that is a little older?
  
 Really appreciate your feedback.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## anetode

rhinomyte76 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> In terms of optimizing the sound in the NAD power amp context, would this work well?
> 
> ...


 
  
 This really seems like a redundant setup. The LS50s are small speakers with realistic dynamic limitations, you're not going to get more out of them with a NAD than the Yamy. At louder volumes they'll begin to distort regardless of amp, as will all 5" woofers playing fullrange signals. Your AVR will take the LS50 up to KEF's stated 105db limit without a problem. As for Yamaha AVRs being cold - I would take that as one person's opinion of one experience with one model, not necessarily fact.


----------



## LifeAspect

just got my unison research simply italy amp for them.... amazing


----------



## daerron

lifeaspect said:


> just got my unison research simply italy amp for them.... amazing


 

 I heard this amp with the Dali Ikon 5 Mk2 and it is a brilliant little valve amp. Sure it must sound great with the LS50!


----------



## LifeAspect

it complements the ls50s well, gives them more bass than with the roksan amp


----------



## Somnambulist

May be of some use to people when it comes to thinking about how you amp them:
#442
  


> _ The LS50s were reviewed in Australian Hi-Fi Magazine, Jan/Feb 2013 (found at this link *KEF LS50 Review and Test*).
> 
> The test results noted that the LS50s had an efficiency of only 84 dB, and that "The impedance graph shows that if KEF were to follow the IEC guidelines for stating nominal impedance, it would have to put it at ‘nominally’ 4Ω rather than the 8Ω it claims."
> 
> Taken together, it would seem that the LS50s are a moderately difficult speaker to drive, in that an amplifier with both good power output (rated at say 80 WRMS plus into 8 ohms), together with decent current capability into low impedance loads, would be required to have the speakers give of their best. This would be particularly so at louder listening levels, otherwiset amplifier clipping might become a bit of a problem and degrade the sound quality. No flea-powered amps allowed for these speakers!_


----------



## proglife

They definitely need power. The difference between a Brio-R and a Yamaha A-S2000 was dramatic.


----------



## daerron

proglife said:


> They definitely need power. The difference between a Brio-R and a Yamaha A-S2000 was dramatic.


 
  
 The Brio-R is a nice amp though, it has a little bit of a bass boost that works with the LS50s, but it is short on power. The LS50s are finicky about partnering electronics.
  
 I have since replaced my KEF LS50s and with KEF R500s floor standing speakers. Ironically I think the R500s takes up less space in my room. They work better for classical music and movies and I love the low distortion throughout.
  
 The guy I sold my LS50s to has the Roksan Kandy 2 and is very happy with them and the amplifier combination.


----------



## Jpbas1

Day 2 with the LS50's. Paired with my Hegel H160. Superb results and highly recommended. Solid integrated amplifier with DAC and HPA section.

A nice one box option that has faired well thus far....


----------



## daerron

jpbas1 said:


> Day 2 with the LS50's. Paired with my Hegel H160. Superb results and highly recommended. Solid integrated amplifier with DAC and HPA section.
> 
> A nice one box option that has faired well thus far....


 
  
 Awesome! Badly wanted that amplifier, but Hegel wouldn't sell it to me without a dealer in my country which was a bit disappointing. Got a Musical Fidelity A5 from a fellow audiophile which sounds terrific, though a touch bright with the LS50s, but beautiful mids and powerful bass. Enjoying that amplifier more with the more laid back R500s and the bass it manages to extract doesn't make me miss my subwoofer at all.


----------



## IndieGradoFan

daerron said:


> The Brio-R is a nice amp though, it has a little bit of a bass boost that works with the LS50s, but it is short on power. The LS50s are finicky about partnering electronics.
> 
> I have since replaced my KEF LS50s and with KEF R500s floor standing speakers. Ironically I think the R500s takes up less space in my room. They work better for classical music and movies and I love the low distortion throughout.
> 
> The guy I sold my LS50s to has the Roksan Kandy 2 and is very happy with them and the amplifier combination.


 

 Same experience here -- I ran the LS50s with a Brio-R for a year. I recently replaced the Brio-R with a Schiit Mjolnir > Parasound A23 and was very pleased with the difference. When using the Brio-R, I generally preferred my WA22 > LCD-X. Ever since moving to the A23, I spend much more time with the LS50s. I'm sure part of that is new toy syndrome but the improvement was very nice.


----------



## coli

KEF LS50 is OK, the floorstander version from KEF are much better bang for the bucks, easier on the amp too.


----------



## Jpbas1

I own a pair of LS50's. Their performance to price ratio is what makes them special to me. Owning a number of more pricier designs gave me only marginally better performance in comparison. Rewarded by quality amplification and source material.... They're a steal.


----------



## daerron

coli said:


> KEF LS50 is OK, the floorstander version from KEF are much better bang for the bucks, easier on the amp too.


 
  
 Definitely agree. The LS50 does have some magic unique to them, but personally I think they need to be paired with a good sub and with a DSP with bass/subwoofer management to lower the distortion on the LS50s that can cause them to sound a bit edgy. I had good results with them crossed over at 90/100Hz using my AVR and a dedicated power amp.


----------



## drabbish

I run these with my burmester 911, they are the best thousand bucks speaker on any planet


----------



## pervysage

Recently purchased a pair of these. These things are just magical.
  
 Running them in a nearfield desktop setup and I have never heard better sound coming out of a pair of speakers. I have never really experienced high-end speakers in the past (best I had tried before was a pair of $250 Klipsch bookshelf speakers). These speakers have stepped me up to the sound quality that I get (and even better) than the high-end headphones that I have.
  
 While they are pretty great speakers alone, I have added in a SVS SB-1000 sealed subwoofer crossed over at 50hz so that it can fill out the lower end of the speakers and the sub pairs amazingly. I can pretty much forget the positioning of the speakers and hear the music coming in from all around me. The soundstage is really impressive.
  
 Might just be my best audio purchase I've ever made.


----------



## jologskyblues

pervysage said:


> Recently purchased a pair of these. These things are just magical.
> 
> Running them in a nearfield desktop setup and I have never heard better sound coming out of a pair of speakers. I have never really experienced high-end speakers in the past (best I had tried before was a pair of $250 Klipsch bookshelf speakers). These speakers have stepped me up to the sound quality that I get (and even better) than the high-end headphones that I have.
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty much the same experience I have had with my own LS50 and SVS SB12-NSD.


----------



## wgb113

I listen nearfield as well and I've likened it to listening to the world's best headphones as well.  I run dual subs that cross over @ 80Hz and with my treated room the sound is unbelievable.  They're one of the best values in HiFi for the third year running.
  
 Bill


----------



## steveting99

pervysage said:


> Recently purchased a pair of these. These things are just magical.
> 
> Running them in a nearfield desktop setup and I have never heard better sound coming out of a pair of speakers. I have never really experienced high-end speakers in the past (best I had tried before was a pair of $250 Klipsch bookshelf speakers). These speakers have stepped me up to the sound quality that I get (and even better) than the high-end headphones that I have.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The LS50 is designed such that the last 2 octaves for sound reproduction needs to be taken up by a more capable sub. According to KEF's own white paper on their design of the LS50, roll off starts at 100Hz. 
  
 KEF's own specs say that harmonic distortion of less than 0.4% is only applicable at 175Hz and above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 When applying a crossover frequency of 50Hz from the LS50 to the sub the following things should be checked out:
 (a) the magnitude loss of output;
 (b) distortion value; and
 (c) phase angle.


----------



## pervysage

*sigh* Just noticed that KEF has limited edition colors available at the moment. Seriously contemplating selling my current LS50's and switching to the matte black/blue driver LS50's (blue is my favorite color). But my brain is telling me to shut up and not waste money on a darn speaker color change


----------



## Jpbas1

If you intrinsically like how the speaker sounds and performs. Keep them.

This is coming from the guy who, like you, also appreciates the aesthetics as much as the performance.

I no longer own the LS50's but have no problem recommending them. In this hobby... It can drive you crazy the options and undermining we do to ourselves. If you like their sound. Keep them.


----------



## jologskyblues

The red and black one looks really nice. I'm tempted to change my LS50 to these but no.


----------



## pervysage

jpbas1 said:


> If you intrinsically like how the speaker sounds and performs. Keep them.
> 
> This is coming from the guy who, like you, also appreciates the aesthetics as much as the performance.
> 
> I no longer own the LS50's but have no problem recommending them. In this hobby... It can drive you crazy the options and undermining we do to ourselves. If you like their sound. Keep them.


 
  
  


jologskyblues said:


> The red and black one looks really nice. I'm tempted to change my LS50 to these but no.


 
  
 Most definitely keeping the LS50's. Was mulling over swapping over to the black/blue but cooler heads have prevailed and I figured it would be stupid to throw away potentially hundreds of dollars for a color change. The black and rose gold are by no means bad looking anyways... in fact, they are more classy looking and probably better suited for my room setup anyways. I just really have a thing for blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Only reason I was kind of bummed was because it was only a week after I acquired my LS50's that I found out they were going to have some limited edition colors.


----------



## Jpbas1

Great decision. You own the original and the "classic." Listen proudly....


----------



## RA66

Hey guys. I wasn't really sure where to put this because I am very new to headfi. A friend of mine has a lot of stereo equipment he was getting rid of. He gave me the LS50 speakers as a gift for a birthday of mine. He also gave me a ALO Continental Amp/Dac. I don't really listen to anything other then my AK240, what would I need in order to set up these speakers to be able to play it? Will this ALO Continental do anything for me or will I need to go buy something. I don't have the biggest budget cause i'm a university student so any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## goldendarko

ra66 said:


> Hey guys. I wasn't really sure where to put this because I am very new to headfi. A friend of mine has a lot of stereo equipment he was getting rid of. He gave me the LS50 speakers as a gift for a birthday of mine. He also gave me a ALO Continental Amp/Dac. I don't really listen to anything other then my AK240, what would I need in order to set up these speakers to be able to play it? Will this ALO Continental do anything for me or will I need to go buy something. I don't have the biggest budget cause i'm a university student so any help would be much appreciated!


 

 Your friend GAVE you a pair of KEF LS50's  ANNNND the CDM? What is your friends names & address please ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyways, the CDM is an amp/DAC, so you can use it with your AK240. You will need a proper amp, DAC & Source to drive the KEF's though (the AK240 could be the source & DAC though) if your looking for an amplifier on a budget I would check out Peachtree's gear, I used a 125 watt amp from them and it drove the KEF's very well.


----------



## RA66

goldendarko said:


> Your friend GAVE you a pair of KEF LS50's  ANNNND the CDM? What is your friends names & address please ?
> 
> Anyways, the CDM is an amp/DAC, so you can use it with your AK240. You will need a proper amp, DAC & Source to drive the KEF's though (the AK240 could be the source & DAC though) if your looking for an amplifier on a budget I would check out Peachtree's gear, I used a 125 watt amp from them and it drove the KEF's very well.




Thanks so much for the help! I'm very new to the whole hi-fi speaker world. To say I'm lucky to be getting this good of a system to start, would be an understatement!


----------



## jazzfan

ra66 said:


> Hey guys. I wasn't really sure where to put this because I am very new to headfi. A friend of mine has a lot of stereo equipment he was getting rid of. He gave me the LS50 speakers as a gift for a birthday of mine. He also gave me a ALO Continental Amp/Dac. I don't really listen to anything other then my AK240, what would I need in order to set up these speakers to be able to play it? Will this ALO Continental do anything for me or will I need to go buy something. I don't have the biggest budget cause i'm a university student so any help would be much appreciated!


 
  
 First, I have to say, you have an extremely generous friend with good taste in gear.
  
 Regarding an amp, if you are really on a tight budget, you might want to consider getting a Parasound Zamp v3 to drive the LS50s. At 45 wpc into 8 ohms, should be more than enough power for a desktop system in a small room played a sane levels. You can also upgrade in the future if you need more power by getting a second Zamp and run in a dual mono configuration which will give you 90 wpc into 8 ohms. It's a nice little amp that can often be found used for under $300.
  
 Save up for a good sub and you'll have a great first system.


----------



## cuiter23

ra66 said:


> Hey guys. I wasn't really sure where to put this because I am very new to headfi. A friend of mine has a lot of stereo equipment he was getting rid of. He gave me the LS50 speakers as a gift for a birthday of mine. He also gave me a ALO Continental Amp/Dac. I don't really listen to anything other then my AK240, what would I need in order to set up these speakers to be able to play it? Will this ALO Continental do anything for me or will I need to go buy something. I don't have the biggest budget cause i'm a university student so any help would be much appreciated!


 
  
 Perhaps looking into a system that offers wireless streaming so you don't need to spend so much on a separate source. 
  
 Totem Acoustics is running a kickstarter program for their new Class D amplifier. Not sure how it will pair with the LS50s but Totem is generally known to produce some good gear. For what it offers, the kickstarter price is a great deal imo.


----------



## Jpbas1

The NAD 3020D is an amazing integrated amp as well for $349.00 new from certain retailers.   It offers a built in DAC and BT capability.  50 to 100 wpc.  I laughed because I usually don't like Class D amps- but it drove a pair of my 4 ohm speakers perfectly.  That's a tough drive...
  
 I've owned other Class D stuff like the Peachtree Decco series and Bel Canto C5i.  Both cost substantially more.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Hey I've just ordered the kef ls50 in the new black and blue colour. They should arrive in a week. They will be run with the following components :

Kef ls50 
Parasound halo p5 pre amp. 
Sony xa7es cd player 
Jl audio fathom f113 sub 
Clearaudio concept turntable running audiotechnica MC cartridge 
Cambridge audio Azur 651p phono stage
Mark levinson 334 power amp 

Pretty happy with the setup so far and also started my vinyl collection. I'm sick of digital music so this has rekindled my love with physical music. 

My headphone collection is in the other room which Is LCD3F,HD800s, EL-8s,PM3 and a couple of others.


----------



## Jpbas1

iamblest said:


> Hey I've just ordered the kef ls50 in the new black and blue colour. They should arrive in a week. They will be run with the following components :
> 
> Kef ls50
> Parasound halo p5 pre amp.
> ...




What a killer set up! It's always nice to hear the effort and passion people have for their systems. Please keep us posted with playback details.... Can't wait.


----------



## IAMBLEST

jpbas1 said:


> What a killer set up! It's always nice to hear the effort and passion people have for their systems. Please keep us posted with playback details.... Can't wait.




Will do for sure. I wasn't planning on the fathom but I got it at a steal. It is the most ridiculous thing. It weighs something like 56kg. The power amp also weighs around 53kg.

I think the fathom will seriously fill any gaps in low down that the kefs can't fulfil. 

The speakers should arrive in the next two weeks, same as the pre. Then I just have to cable it all up and run it in. 

The room is not ideal, but I'm moving house early next year so it will have to do for now.


----------



## pervysage

iamblest said:


> Hey I've just ordered the kef ls50 in the new black and blue colour. They should arrive in a week. They will be run with the following components :
> 
> Kef ls50
> Parasound halo p5 pre amp.
> ...




Congrats! The LS50's are heavenly. 

Definitely post pics when you get them, I want to see the nice blue/black colour.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Can someone confirm that the kef ls50 can use speaker cables terminated in spades? 

I just tracked down a Damn nice set of speakers but it turns they run banana plugs or bare wire only :/


----------



## Blueshound24

iamblest said:


> Can someone confirm that the kef ls50 can use speaker cables terminated in spades?
> 
> I just tracked down a Damn nice set of speakers but it turns they run banana plugs or bare wire only :/


 

 They can accept spades, bananas or bare wire. The LS50's are excellent in the nearfield as I use them


----------



## IAMBLEST

blueshound24 said:


> They can accept spades, bananas or bare wire. The LS50's are excellent in the nearfield as I use them




This is weird as I tweeted kef before and they said they can't accept spades, only banana plugs and bare wire? 

It's academic anyway as I ended up with the Martin logan 60xt speakers.


----------



## Blueshound24

iamblest said:


> blueshound24 said:
> 
> 
> > They can accept spades, bananas or bare wire. The LS50's are excellent in the nearfield as I use them
> ...


 

 Hmm, I think someone has their wires crossed, I'm running spades to mine. Unless they have changed the design since I got mine, but I doubt KEF would do that.


----------



## IAMBLEST

blueshound24 said:


> Hmm, I think someone has their wires crossed, I'm running spades to mine. Unless they have changed the design since I got mine, but I doubt KEF would do that.


 
 Yeah a bit weird.  They wrote word for word "sorry you cant use those cables, just bare wire or 4mm banana plugs only"
  
 Oh well, not doubting you if you have it.  But yes they are sold out here and they are only getting new stock in March, plus the floorstanding Martin Logans sounded magnificent so im happy with my choice.


----------



## Blueshound24

iamblest said:


> blueshound24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I think someone has their wires crossed, I'm running spades to mine. Unless they have changed the design since I got mine, but I doubt KEF would do that.
> ...


 

 I have considered the bookshelf ML's as well, but not sure how well they would integrate in a nearfield, desktop s/u. I have not heard them, but I am intrigued by their folded ribbon tweeter.


----------



## IAMBLEST

blueshound24 said:


> I have considered the bookshelf ML's as well, but not sure how well they would integrate in a nearfield, desktop s/u. I have not heard them, but I am intrigued by their folded ribbon tweeter.


 
 The tweeter was amazing.  I auditioned the ML 35XT yesterday 
  

  
 The high's were excellent on this.  The folded ribbon is much larger in the 60XT and the warmth and richness of the sound were obviously a lot better on the bigger speaker.  The little ones imaged very well.  i went with the 60XT however. 
  
 Both the KEF and these are excellent speakers, however for me the ML had the sound i want, but i thought the KEF's looked a lot better.


----------



## Blueshound24

iamblest said:


> blueshound24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have considered the bookshelf ML's as well, but not sure how well they would integrate in a nearfield, desktop s/u. I have not heard them, but I am intrigued by their folded ribbon tweeter.
> ...


 
  
 Very nice rig you have there!


----------



## ambrose1985

does the KEF LS50 do well for nearfield listening ?


----------



## goldendarko

ambrose1985 said:


> does the KEF LS50 do well for nearfield listening ?


 
 Yes, I used them as desktop speakers while I owned them and they functioned very well in that use.


----------



## cuiter23

ambrose1985 said:


> does the KEF LS50 do well for nearfield listening ?


 
  
 Make sure you get at least 30cm from the rear reflex port to your wall. Or else they will sound like fart cannons.


----------



## jologskyblues

ambrose1985 said:


> does the KEF LS50 do well for nearfield listening ?


 

 Yes! They even remain full sounding and detailed even at low volume.
  


cuiter23 said:


> Make sure you get at least 30cm from the rear reflex port to your wall. Or else they will sound like fart cannons.


 
  
 I also encountered that bloated bass issue in my room regardless of how far or near I placed the speakers from the wall.
  
 What I've done to fix that problem is to fully plug the ports on my LS50 and turned up the low-pass control of  the sealed SVS subwoofer take over the the upper bass frequencies from the LS50. The result: tight, effortless, clean bass. I did have center the sub under my desk to minimize sub localization.


----------



## Blueshound24

jologskyblues said:


> ambrose1985 said:
> 
> 
> > does the KEF LS50 do well for nearfield listening ?
> ...


 
 Which SVS sub are you using with your LS50's, and do you feel it integrates well with them? I may have to dig our my LS50 plugs and give em a try again. I have a couple of subs under my desktop but would like to upgrade them at some point.


----------



## jologskyblues

blueshound24 said:


> Which SVS sub are you using with your LS50's, and do you feel it integrates well with them? I may have to dig our my LS50 plugs and give em a try again. I have a couple of subs under my desktop but would like to upgrade them at some point.


 

 I'm using an older SVS sb12-nsd. Yes, it integrates well but it took a lot of tweaking the subwoofer settings over time to get it to the point where I'm happy with the results.


----------



## daerron

Would definitely recommend dual subs like the SVS model suggested and then to plug the ports using the foam supplied as it will clean up the mid bands due to putting less strain on them to produce the bass frequencies. I've sold my two pairs of LS50s and are now only running the KEF R500s with a Velodyne sub crossed over at 40Hz. Do miss some of the extra liveliness of the LS50s mids and better coherency, but the R500s have killer bass, especially with the NuPrime IDA-16 (which I think would be a killer amp for the LS50s as well).


----------



## styler

i have the LS50s pair with a parasound halo integrated. i think its a pretty stunning combo and now know that the LS50s do indeed like power. compared to my creek evo amp the parasound is much better. parasound shines with midrange and bass. my room is 15x12 and do not feel the need for a sub. another area this combo shines is in low volume listening - no lack of detail at falling asleep levels. this amp bests the creek by a long shot. more vibrant, better detail, bigger soundstage and more authoritative bass. the LS50s are a remarkable little speaker.


----------



## 3000

Does anyone have the LS50's, in use with an Auralic Vega (or ARK MX+) and/or Auralic Taurus MK2? I'm wondering whether that would be too bright..


----------



## goldendarko

3000 said:


> Does anyone have the LS50's, in use with an Auralic Vega (or ARK MX+) and/or Auralic Taurus MK2? I'm wondering whether that would be too bright..


I used it with the Vega and Schiit Ragnarok amp. Definitely wasn't too bright for me


----------



## 3000

goldendarko said:


> I used it with the Vega and Schiit Ragnarok amp. Definitely wasn't too bright for me


 

 Thanks! I guess it's time for me to inform myself what amp will fit my system with Kef LS50


----------



## musicman2006

I got a fantastic deal on a new pair of LS50's for $1,000 ! I went from using an Emotiva XPA200 to using the Ragnarok and the Ragnarok sounds much better. I say that because each general frequency band seems to better amplified together more evenly. Also I noticed that with the Ragnarok the bass was still taught and with impact, even at low volume while not changing to the balance in relation to the highs and mids. The bass on the Emotiva was nice but not as resolute. Basically, bass and mid-bass are where I found the majority of improvements between amps. 
  
 On a separate note, has anyone done any mods to their LS50 ? Iv'e made some simple/sensible adjustments inside the cabinet.


----------



## styler

Mods in cabinet? How?


----------



## styler

The ls50 is not a bright speaker. It MIGHT be a tad forward with some emphasis on midrange but it doesn't s definitely not bright.


----------



## musicman2006

If you're willing to take off the rubber caps glued on to the back, the speakers are rather easy to open up. The front baffle is a composite material that is still resonant more so than the heavy cabinet. Place your hand on the baffle and then the cabinet and you can confirm this. What I did was just an extension of KEF's own idea to use Constrained layer damping. I used Dynamat which is widely used to reduce the same effect on cars for audio application. I placed two layers of Dynamat (which is easily removable if you change your mind) on the inside of the baffle as well as a few strips along the side walls inside the wood cabinet. The sound was much clearer including bass frequencies. My goal was just to make these as accurate as possible by reducing vibrations and it worked. Also moving one of the foam pieces from blocking the port on the inside also helped with air flow.
  
 Minor improvements also came from replacing the ceramic resistors with 1% resistors along with replacing the aluminum wiring with good copper wiring. I was NOT trying to change the crossover specs. The resistors and wiring specifically helped improve sound stage as well as slightly taming some of that "metallic sound" some people have mentioned but that can be a personal preference. I highly recommend using the additional constrained layer damping if nothing else. It's the easiest thing that can be done to improve any speaker. I also have plenty of pics if anyone is interested.
  
 Interesting note, KEF has placed Clarity caps in their LS50 xover.


----------



## musicman2006

Here are some pictures as request by a couple people. You can see where I replaced the white ceramic resistors with the 1% Mill resistors,not that brand of resistors matters much, it's easy if you know how to solder. The crossover boards are held in place by a jagged toothed plastic brace inserted to the cabinet that can be _carefully_ pried out with a screwdriver. Also you can see, KEF thought it a good idea to wrap their capacitors on the tweeter board in their own constrained layer damping material, the same stuff they put on the front cabinet bracing. A quick peek underneath reveals they are Clarity Caps. There also is not much space to work with as far as placing your own extra CDL material but it works and I also put some behind the Xover boards since there is enough clearance. 
  
 More importantly, I put two layers of the Dynamite on the baffle as shown to reduce reverberation directly to the driver as well as some smaller cut pieces on the other areas such as the raised lip where the driver is screwed into the baffle. In the last pic you can see some white cotton batting in the back which I experimented with replacing some of the foam  but didn't find there was much of a difference so I put all the foam pieces back in, not blocking the port on the upper right. The tan looking stuff is the soft material KEF uses between the two hard surfaces of the cab bracing and the baffle to complete the CDL system.  A stiff surface is the reason I chose Dynamite because other brands I used did not have aluminum backing as thick as Dynamite does, and yet another horrible brand I used actually had the butyl rubber melt , thankfully I found that out the hard way with _much_ cheaper speakers years ago. 
  
 Note: I don't have any relation to Dynamat, it's just what I have found that works best after using several other brands.


----------



## 33na3rd

> Originally Posted by *musicman2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are some pictures as request by a couple people. Also you can see, KEF thought it a good idea to wrap their capacitors on the tweeter board in their own constrained layer damping material, the same stuff they put on the front cabinet bracing. A quick peek
> underneath reveals they are Clarity Caps.


 
  
 Thank you for posting those images!
  
 Are all the capacitors in the LS50 film types, or are there electrolytic's in there too? 
  
 Thanks, JAS


----------



## musicman2006

According to the KEF white paper for the LS50, the company uses film capacitors.


----------



## Overpricedcable

Posting this on a few forums, need some KEF advice.
  
 Ok, so after hooking up a few mismatched speakers to test surround sound for my room, I'm sold. The Frankenstein setup is as follows: Front LR Kef LS50, surround LR Pioneer ebs73, sub SVS sb12 nsd, and center...one of the two svs ultra bookshelf speakers that I jacked from my roomate temporarily (just a standard bookshelf speaker).
  
 I'm thinking about replacing the rest of the mismatched speakers and getting three more KEF ls50 (two to use as surrounds and one as a center, in addition to the two KEF I already have to make a 5.1). My question is this: would I be better off buying dedicated surround speakers, such as the svs ultra surrounds, and a dedicated center, like the svs ultra center, or going all KEF? I really don't know the benefit of a dedicated surround vs just the KEF. Same with the center. Price isn't the concern here. My main concern is the form factor. I see the speakers that I listed have a different design (the SVS center is a traditional design, and the surround has two sides to it and is supposed to be wall mounted). That's radically different than a single driver, and I wasn't sure what I'd be missing if I went with a non-specialized design for my surround speakers.
  
 Thanks so much for the advice, I'm new when it comes to surround setups. For comparison:
  
 Ultra surround: https://www.svsound.com/products/ultra-surround
 Ultra center: https://www.svsound.com/products/ultra-center


----------



## yage

overpricedcable said:


> My question is this: would I be better off buying dedicated surround speakers, such as the svs ultra surrounds, and a dedicated center, like the svs ultra center, or going all KEF?


 
  
 My understanding is that most 'surround' speakers are built so that they sound good right up against a wall or in a wall - mainly for convenience. If you want to use your surround system for critical listening to _music in surround_, then five LS50's and a subwoofer will do quite nicely. However, placement would be pretty tricky (the 'surround' LS50's would be placed well away from walls) and you'll probably make an enemy of your roommate if it's a shared space. If you care more about _movies in surround_ and their whiz-bang effects then you probably could get away with a slightly mismatched system with SVS surrounds + center channel and your LS50's acting as the 'front' speakers.


----------



## Overpricedcable

Hello again! I recently bought another pair of KEF LS50 from Amazon for $1,049.00 (link, seller is discount music: https://www.amazon.com/KEF-LS50-Mini-Monitor-Gloss/dp/B00EPDMDZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482298591&sr=8-1&keywords=kef+ls50). I noticed the item says used but the description says brand new, which is understandable since Amazon only lets some items go as new if they are listed by authorized sellers. 
  
 I bought them, received them, and everything looks brand new. The box is the same (sealed with KEF tape), the speakers have no blemishes, they sound the same, and all the literature is included. Here is the issue:* there is no serial number on neither of the two speakers nor the box*. My original KEF order had both.
  
 Aside from voiding the warranty, is there reason for concern? They don't appear fake at all. I am curious about if they are refurbished or recertified--would this be a reason for no serial number? The reviews for that dealer are also suspect, which I should have looked at more closely other than just the % rating. I've contacted the buyer and am waiting for a response (they've responded to my inquiries before).
  
 Thanks.


----------



## nasiemp

sjones said:


> Just purchased these speakers recently, and had several days to listen. The Kef LS50 are hooked to a NAD 320 BEE integrated amp. Music source is MacBook Air -> iTunes -> AMarra, -> Gungnir DAC using USB. I have a HSU STF-1 sub as well, and I spent half the time listening to the speakers without it. The listening room is 9 x 9 ft and 8 ft high.
> 
> Initial listening impressions are positive. It's a big step up from my older Energy RC-10 bookshelf speakers.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Curious as to your positioning in your room.. My room has similar dimensions and I'm trying many things to make sure there isn't a bass boom with heavy bass tracks.

Cheers,
Nasiem


----------



## treal512

This thread needs more pictures >>


----------

